# I'm making a 4:4:4/4:2:2 16/14/12/10-bit codec for Canon DSLR's



## HarryFilm (Nov 30, 2017)

I have about HAD IT with Canon's slowness when it comes to their camera software so I have decided to take the bull by the horns and since I have corporate access to EVERY Canon EOS Cinema and DSLR camera in their sales inventory, I have decided to code and test a Magic Lantern-like CODEC addition to the Cinema and DSLR cameras....AND...since Canon uses DIGIC processors which have RISC Chip ARM-based cores and I am an ABSOLUTE EXPERT in programming those chips and in coding 2D/3D Wavelet codecs at the lowest machine-code levels, I will give you Canon followers the following ABSOLUTELY FREE AND OPEN SOURCE VIDEO CODEC which hook into the Canon Camera BIOS'es and allow you to do the following:

I've got an i-frames-only version of the MP4 codec ALREADY up and running on an ARM chip board (ARM is what Canon DIGIC's are based upon). I am using the Pascal Lazarus development environment on Linux so that my code can cross-compile to almost ANY chip.

I had to convert the ENTIRE MP4-spec codec to the Pascal programming language so I could make it READABLE for me and others AND THEN PROPERLY COMMENT IT ALL so as to illustrate HOW the algorithms work! --- That was a complete NIGHTMARE to do! Now I need to finish the 3D search pixel-search algorithms so that the in-between frames (B and P frames) can be encoded which is what REALLY compresses a video stream down a whole lot.

My custom MP4 codec is now FULLY user-selectable 4:4:4, 4:2:2, 4:2:0 and 4:1:1 colour space encoding in USER-SELECTABLE 16-bits, 14-bits, 12-bits, 10-bits and 8-bits per colour channel (with an extra specialized 8-bits greyscale and 6-bits colour codec for long duration security video) AND I have put in a custom-built Flat Log-C, Log-C2 and Log-C3 LUT along with allowing OTHER user-installable LOG LUTS that can be USER-UPLOADED AND SELECTED for SEPARATE on-screen display and assign the same or different LOG/LUT for save/output to the memory cards, HDMI/DisplayPort or USB2 and USB3 ports when they are available on your camera's DIGIC chips. This means you can save to the internal cards using a flat Log-C2 LUT but output a normal REC 2020 HDR or BT.709 video frame LUT for HDMI/Displayport/USB2/USB3 output at ANY resolution and frame rate. Since this codec HOOKS into the Canon Camera BIOS'es it won't affect your OTHER settings but is a mere menu addition to the main screen.

This codec is WORLD-CAPABLE with USER SELECTABLE per minute and per hour frame rates for time lapse and astrophotographers and pre-defined 1/2/3/4/5 fps, 10 fps, 15 fps, 20 fps, 23.976, 24 fps, 25 fps, 29.97 fps, 30 fps, 50 fps, 59.94 fps, 60 fps, 100 fps, 119.88 fps, 120 fps, 200 fps, 240 fps, 300fps, 500 fps, 1000 fps frame rates which my codec actually TESTS to see if your camera hardware can actually support the higher frame rates at the selected resolution.

I ALSO HAVE a built-in Peaking/Zebra Stripes, RGB Vectorcope and Luminance Waveform and RGB Parade monitor overlay (which you can turn on/off) for live video monitoring! Output through the HDMI/Displayports/USB2/3 will be user-selectable clean or with overlays. I have embedded predefined recording and output resolutions at 180x120, 320x240, 360x240, 480x270, 640x360, 640x480, 852x480, 1024x768, 1280x720, 960x540, 1920x1080, 1024x540, 2048x1080, 3840x2160, 4096x2160 pixels and various 5k/6k/8k resolutions. These frame sizes can be assigned to the frame rate your camera hardware can PHYSICALLY support. This means at lower frame sizes you can get higher frame rates. I will LET YOU the user decide which frame rate to use with WHICH frame size! You will be given the CHOICE to downsample from the FULL native Sensor size or do a middle-of-chip sensor crop. The camera hardware test will tell you if it can support the selected frame size and frame rate! Downsampling will be Lanczos-3 for BEST image resampling quality
with a user-selectable ON or OFF for an added "UnSharp Mask" edge-sharpening
for saved-to-cards and port-output video streams. This makes your images APPEAR sharper at lower resolutions.

I also have an ALL i-frame wavelet-based INTRAFRAME compression mode with user-selectable bit rates and a FULL-RAW and RAW 4:1/6:1 compression modes for those of you who want the BEST IMAGE QUALITY! (if your flash cards can PHYSICALLY support the higher data rates -- my codec is able to test the cards!) The pre-defined bit rates for INTERFRAME 4:2:2 16/14/12/10/8-bit MP4 will be 8 mbps, 12, 17, 35, 50, 75, 100, 125, 150, 200, 300, 400 and 500 megabits per second AT EVERY resolution. You are ALSO ALLOWED to SPECIFY a custom data rate which IS STRICTLY ADHERED TO by the codec!

For you Windows users, I will put out at the SAME TIME a signed DirectShow codec plugin which will allows Win7/Win8/Win10 machines and software to READ and WRITE the files made by my codec which allows the files create by the NEW Canon camera codec addition to be read on Adobe Premiere/After Effects, BMP Resolve/Fusion, AVID, Corel Video Studio, TMPEG, AVIdub, and ANY OTHER Directshow/Direct-X/Windows Media Foundation compatible piece of Windows software. For you MAC enthusiasts, I will TRY and make a Premiere CC and FCP compatible codec and Quicktime plugin after I finish the Windows versions!

I expect at the very least, a BASIC B and P frame ALPHA TEST version of the CODEC to be ready sometime between January 15 to 30, 2018 and a beta-testable version two weeks later.

The first cameras tested will be for 7Dmk2, 6Dmk2, 5DMk3/5Dmk4, 1DxMk2, C100, C200 and C300...in that order! I may even be able to port to the Canon XC10 and XC-15 cameras and the Sony a7s, Panasonic G5 and Olympus/Pentax/Fuji cameras a few weeks later but we shall see which ones have ARM-based CPU chip cores! I will be testing on the Canon 6D and 7D first because they are our cheapest cameras to test in case I accidentally brick them with my code!

Please be PATIENT !!! Software development is HALF an ART and HALF AN ENGINEERING SCIENCE !!!! Nothing is guaranteed until I see my new interface and CODEC actually RUNNING on the cameras!

AND TO RE-ITERATE, this will be ALL FREE and OPEN SOURCE for your technical pleasures and use on your cameras! Leave comments below as to what features YOU WANT and I will see what I can do...I've got 30+ years of systems level coding experience in C/C++ Delphi/Lazarus, ARM, x86, superSPARC assembler, and other multi-core and multi-chip coding experience so I think I can QUITE outperform Canon's coding techs since much of my experience is with MISSION CRITICAL REAL-TIME AEROSPACE SYSTEMS....!!!!!

I hope this will HELP you Canon Camera Enthusiasts EVERYWHERE!

AGAIN! This will be an ABSOLUTELY FREE AND OPEN SOURCE CODEC
to use FOREVER and ever!

Thank You!

Make ALL Feature Requests Down Below in your REPLY COMMENTS:


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Dec 4, 2017)

If you can pull this off, you are a legend. I wonder if Canon will allow this, they won't let anything affect their cine cash cows, can't have a 5D4 finally offering some video smarts.


----------



## AJ (Dec 4, 2017)

1000 fps... 

will that cause my camera to produce smoke?


----------



## sanj (Dec 4, 2017)

Moderator!!!!


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Dec 4, 2017)

If you can pull this off it would be awesome.. If canon cannot get off their lazy ass someone else needs to do the work for them


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2017)

Good luck with this. I’m anxious to see if this will be released before the medium format Canon that you’ve promised in 2018.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

;D ;D ;D

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Dec 4, 2017)

Talk is cheap.

I'm counting the days.

Let's see this wonder codec.


----------



## snoke (Dec 4, 2017)

I want it make coffee too.


----------



## leGreve (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking forward to it! Ever since ML was introduced to my 5D3 I've hated Canon for intentionally gimping their cameras so severely. Would absolutely LOVE having raw in the 5D4....


----------



## B-M (Dec 4, 2017)

I hope, Canon will be so smart and pay you for the effort, you are doing for their (our) cameras. Great work, you are the King!

Thank you,
Boris


----------



## arthurbikemad (Dec 4, 2017)

But the KING has yet to show us his "Jewels"...


----------



## hne (Dec 4, 2017)

snoke said:


> I want it make coffee too.



Considering the heat output of the video transcoder farms I'm usually working with, I bet such a video encoder would get your camera boiling hot in a few minutes of real-time 4:2:2 12-bit 100Mbps h264 encoding. Unless you add a fan, of course.

The Canon 5DmkIV already requires about 8W recording video (12.5Wh battery, 100min recording time give or take), which you can actually easily feel. With a few clever optimisations (aka short-cuts) in the video encoding and the help of some specialized hardware, I'd guess 1-2 W of those went into actual compression. Anything you add on top of that will cause the camera to overheat more quickly and battery life to suffer.

If anyone can pull 12bit 4K h264 at <400Mbps off without frying our cameras, that'd been fantastic. I'm just not holding my breath.
Oh, and you are probably violating a few patents if you do it as free software.


----------



## hne (Dec 4, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> In the meantime, I am training one of my cats to operate my cameras and another of the cats to use photoshop. That way, I will have an automated photography system. It's every bit as likely as your wonder codec and invisible large format camera...



I think you are either overestimating the difficulties of implementing efficient video codecs by a few orders of magnitude or know enough about training cats to have already taught them to dance.

I'm not one to say what HarryFilm is trying would be impossible, just improbable to get running faster than the input stream while staying within the thermal limits.

Varying bitrates and frame rates in 1080p, yes. Not an issue as long as the sensor readout allows and it isn't faster than what's already there.
If the team of experienced video coder devs at canon decided 720p120, 1080p60 (which are both roughly 120Mpx/s) could be done in h264 but 4096p30 (240Mpx/s) had to make do with a less computationally complex codec, I find it improbable that one person would come up with code that is more than twice as fast as their best effort. It is definitely not unheard of, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hmmmm, is it already April?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2017)

I don’t really care about this, but if it’s just [email protected], what does one gain from writing this and go through such trouble just to try and make other people believe it ?


----------



## ethanz (Dec 4, 2017)

And I don't know if I would want to mess with the code or bios of my 1DXII...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I don’t really care about this, but if it’s just [email protected], what does one gain from writing this and go through such trouble just to try and make other people believe it ?



Human psychology is a fascinating thing.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think Harry even wrote that post. I think it was one of Don's cats...


----------



## 3dit0r (Dec 4, 2017)

Well if the OP was genuine, some nice raw video from the 5Dmkiv would be lovely, thanks


----------



## ethanz (Dec 4, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I don't think Harry even wrote that post. I think it was one of Don's cats...



;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2017)

This fits in with the Canon Motto - See Impossible.

Lets see it!

https://www.provideocoalition.com/canon-see-impossible-seeing-beyond-human-eye-can-see/


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



It appears you're one of those who baits wildlife to the camera. ;D


----------



## arthurbikemad (Dec 5, 2017)

Harry is busy, busy coding the new codec, please try again later.... :'(


----------



## Aglet (Dec 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



Thanks for the best laugh I've had today, Don!


----------



## littleB (Dec 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Limited progress......



Just remember: similar to what happened in monkey selfie case, your cat will be holding copyright to the images.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Limited progress......



is that Canon's new catadiotropic lens?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Limited progress......
> ...



Yes, it’s a kit(ten) lens for cat-scan use... I’ve heard it’s purfect, hopefully not a catastrophe...


----------



## LDS (Dec 5, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Yes, it’s a kit(ten) lens for cat-scan use... I’ve heard it’s purfect, hopefully not a catastrophe...



Does he or she complain about the cat-eye bokeh? 

Anyway, we'd need a cat-friendly shutter release system. Time to kickstart one? Guess copyright is not an issue, just contract it in exchange for cat cookies. Copycats may be a biigger issus...


----------



## cinema-dslr (Dec 5, 2017)

I would love to have somebody unlocking the true potential of my c200, i would even pay for the privilege.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, I don't doubt Harry's credentials but as a developer myself one important lesson is not to go promising people something fantastic until you've actually got the basic thing working. Running on an ARM test board is not the same, not even close, to running it on real DIGIC chips on a real camera.

Also, I'm sure Harry's time would be better spent contributing his skill and ideas to the Magic Lantern project rather than doing something which would inevitably be a rival.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Dec 5, 2017)

LOL the OP has likely never taken computer programming or know anything about the hardware in a camera. You can not make hardware do something with software that it was not built to do. It would be like trying to dig a hole in the ground with a pogo stick..


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Hmmmm, is it already April?


The first! For as long as this thread is alive ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> Talk is cheap.
> 
> I'm counting the days.
> 
> Let's see this wonder codec.


+1000000000000000000000


----------



## LDS (Dec 5, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> LOL the OP has likely never taken computer programming or know anything about the hardware in a camera. You can not make hardware do something with software that it was not built to do. It would be like trying to dig a hole in the ground with a pogo stick..



Also, often you can't push hardware to its limits (and beyond) because you just shorten its life. Canon knows it has to honor its warranty (and in some countries it may be a longer time than in US), and anyway devices that stop working in two-three years, as soon as the warranty expires, are never a good publicity - some may replace the devices earlier, but many don't. And even so, the value of used devices which have a good chance to break very soon would be quite low.

Some users may accept the risk - but most won't.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not sure what exactly is fueling Mr. Film's rich fantasy life, but I do find it entertaining. I am hoping for regular updates on this project as well as his continued insights into the secret world of Canon medium format cameras.

Regarding his current post, I am trying to parse this statement:



HarryFilm said:


> ...I have corporate access to EVERY Canon EOS Cinema and DSLR camera in their sales inventory...



Mr. Film, if you are still reading, does this mean your business or the business you work for actually owns or stocks every current model of Canon DSLRs and Canon EOS Cinema cameras? Or, does that mean that your business can order any Canon DSLR or Canon EOS Cinema camera? 

And, how does your business feel about you experimenting on their costly inventory?

Can you enlighten us as to what this mystery business is? I'm not sure that even Lens Rentals, B&H or Adorama has every single model of Canon DSLR and Cinema EOS Cinema camera. And, I doubt that they would allow anyone to start mucking around with the firmware even if they did.

Were he not preoccupied with the Zombie Apocalypse I might suspect that your real name might be Eugene.


----------



## zim (Dec 5, 2017)

Be careful now, with all this cynicism he'll withdraw his offer, that'd teach you. :


----------



## applecider (Dec 6, 2017)

Rx. Lithium

Lots of lithium.


----------



## tron (Dec 6, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> I have about HAD IT with Canon's slowness when it comes to their camera software so I have decided to take the bull by the horns and since I have corporate access to EVERY Canon EOS Cinema and DSLR camera in their sales inventory, I have decided to code and test a Magic Lantern-like CODEC addition to the Cinema and DSLR cameras....AND...since Canon uses DIGIC processors which have RISC Chip ARM-based cores and I am an ABSOLUTE EXPERT in programming those chips and in coding 2D/3D Wavelet codecs at the lowest machine-code levels, I will give you Canon followers the following ABSOLUTELY FREE AND OPEN SOURCE VIDEO CODEC which hook into the Canon Camera BIOS'es and allow you to do the following:
> 
> I've got an i-frames-only version of the MP4 codec ALREADY up and running on an ARM chip board (ARM is what Canon DIGIC's are based upon). I am using the Pascal Lazarus development environment on Linux so that my code can cross-compile to almost ANY chip.
> 
> ...


If you want to be useful you can start by adapting the existing magic lantern for 5D4 and give us a time frame.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 17, 2018)

ExodistPhotography said:


> LOL the OP has likely never taken computer programming or know anything about the hardware in a camera. You can not make hardware do something with software that it was not built to do. It would be like trying to dig a hole in the ground with a pogo stick..



a very large person on a pogo stick might make holes in the ground. 
same method applied to coding is less likely to approximate desired result.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 17, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> I had to convert the ENTIRE MP4-spec codec to the *Pascal programming* language so I could *make it READABLE for me* ...


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 17, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I had to convert the ENTIRE MP4-spec codec to the *Pascal programming* language so I could *make it READABLE for me* ...



I had to laugh at this too.

There's only one reason to learn Pascal programming, and that is to teach other people Pascal.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



No, it's also an excellent stepping-stone to Delphi programming. ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 17, 2018)

zim said:


> Be careful now, with all this cynicism he'll withdraw his offer, that'd teach you. :



Exactly my thought. If I see all the cynism which is spread out over the ops post he could say: See, you do not deserve this!

I have learned that there are people who can do the same job in programming 100times faster than me. I am glad that I can do some programming for "advanced home use" and people are astonished about my capabilities in the programming section (which is funny for me).


----------



## Mariandvd (Jan 18, 2018)

I am wondering what is the status on this project? I know it takes time but I will settle with a response right now.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 18, 2018)

Mariandvd said:


> I am wondering what is the status on this project? I know it takes time but I will settle with a response right now.



Its status is as imaginary and impossible as it was when first posted.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 18, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I had to laugh at this too.
> 
> There's only one reason to learn Pascal programming, and that is to teach other people Pascal.



The great thing about learning Pascal is that if you take up C next, you feel let out of a cage.


----------



## tron (Jan 18, 2018)

scyrene said:


> Mariandvd said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what is the status on this project? I know it takes time but I will settle with a response right now.
> ...


+1 Talk is cheap (in fact it's free) so anyone can claim anything :


----------



## LDS (Jan 18, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



Do you know the first version of PhotoShop was written in Pascal?


----------



## zim (Jan 18, 2018)

and the wonderful thing is this bit of history is free to download and dig around in

www.computerhistory.org/atchm/adobe-photoshop-source-code/


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 19, 2018)

"And this is how you know that it isn't real..... A decent programmer would have converted it to COBOL......"

===

As the OP, I actually DO know Cobol, IBM JCL and the VAX VMS command languages so just having THOSE on my resume should tell you how long I've been doing this!

And on a technical basis, I like using BOTH Lazarus Pascal AND Delphi Pascal which are fully object-oriented and they both FORCE you to write good (readable!) code. I could write in C++ or pure assembler too BUT that would make my code unreadable for almost everyone! I could do this C++ or Basic or even Python but for now it's a platform independent language.

CURRENT STATUS OF PROJECT:

The codec itself is DONE and because of MPEG-LA group licencing issues, I've had to make some modifications to NOT use any patents and algorithms used in the MPEG-4 or H.265 specification. The USA is getting especially NASTY on the legal front regarding enforcement of software patents --- Soooooo, the container format and algorithms I actually use are TRULY and FULLY open source and NOT subject to ANY USA or European video encoding patents and WILL be readable by Adobe Original and CC products, Windows AVI-format compatible systems, BM Resolve, and hopefully soon after Apple FCP. 

Output Video Quality-wise, I have done EXTENSIVE image quality analysis(i.e. using hardware-based video signals DSP and analysis) to ensure that while the algorithm itself is NOT MP4/H264/H265/HVEC, it's final image quality WILL be nearly identical and at higher bitrates BETTER! It supports Short and Long GOP, I-frame-only, full 4:4:4 RAW and 3:1 and 6:1 RAW encoding. 

An installable Direct-X/Windows Media codec for Windows is the first thing I will be releasing in the next three weeks and the 7Dmk2 version soon after. This allows you to DIRECTLY read (import) AND write (export) my 4:4:4:4, 4:2:2, 4:2:0, 4:1:1 color format pixels at 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 16-bits per colour channel (RGBA or YCbCrA formats) and one-bit Black/white and 2, 4, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 16-bit Greyscale pixels. These more esoteric colour formats I included for you scientific personnel who need such formats.

Frame rates are user selectable for North America and Europe/Asia so you get hard coded integer frames per second rates 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 15, 20, 24, 25, 30, 48, 50, 60, 72, 100, 120, 240, 300, 480, 500, 1000, 2000 fps and fractional pro-level 23.976, 29.97, 59.94, 119.88, etc. I put this in there for EXPORT and IMPORT so as my codec gets added to more hardware, the frame rates supported will be essentially unlimited.

There is also a user-selectable CUSTOM frame rate selector which ALLOWS ANY frame rate up to quadrillions of fps (i.e. 32 or 64-bit floating point number depending upon system) for those of you in the scientific community who need such high frame rates.

For those of you in Astrophotography and time-lapse projects, there is built-in support for user definable frames per minute, per hour, per day, per week, per month and per year!

It ALSO supports VARIABLE frame sizes and VARIABLE FRAME RATES on output so this means the codec can output multiple versions of the output/compressed video to multiple files.

Example: Output a 4k DCI 4096x2160 video at 59.94 fps, a 1920x1080p 59.94 fps and a 960x540 24 fps file for web use AT THE SAME TIME. There are frame size presets for export and import of 80x60, 160x120, 320x240, 360x240, 480x270 for ultra-high frame rates at 300+ fps and 640x480, NTSC 720x480, PAL/SECAM 720x540, 852x480, 960x540, DCI 2048x1080, 1920x1080, 3840x2160, 4096x2160, 7680x4320, 8192x4320 and even 16k pixel frame size formats at hardware-checked frame rates! 

Custom frame sizes of ANY SIZE are available for BOTH crop-sensor sampling (i.e. take from middle of sensor) and the sample frames can also be downsampled or supersampled from the sensor depending upon available camera's CPU horsepower. Resize algorithms are user-selectable, Bilinear, Bicubic, Lanczos3 and Lanczos-5 for BEST image quality and you can ADD an UNSHARP MASK after downsampling or upsampling on import and on output to a file!

In-codec Zebra-stripes, selectable 75 to 100% IRE luma peaking in 1% increments, black-level 0.0%, 7.5% to 20% luma dipping indicators will show your video levels as you record. There is a histrogram and RGB parade display for other monitoring. All Output to file(s) is usually CLEAN from those monitoring and any metadata overlays unless you select otherwise.

AND finally, there is BUILT-IN support for advanced Lens information, Date, Clock Time, Time Code, Scene Number, Shot Number, Frame Number, GPS location, 3D-XYZ Depth map and user-defined text-based metadata saved for EVERY FRAME or saved on a user-defined every Nth frame basis. Metadata can be exported to XML or CSV MS Excel Spreadsheet formats or BOTH at the same time. AND for the kicker, the Metadata can be STREAMED live out the USB port OR via wifi (if equipped!) or via the Ethernet port of the higher end cameras AND be saved into the output files ALL AT THE SAME TIME during recording OR playback on metadata tracks separate from the video tracks OR actually have them BURNED into the video!

Sound is high-end features with 4 khz to 192 khz up to 10 Mhz selectable sample rate at 8, 16, 20, 24 and 32-bits audio sampling and supports from one to 256 tracks of audio! (i wanted PRO-LEVEL audio features!)

Of course the higher-end the camera you have, the MORE of these features will auto-activate. For higher frame sizes, you may have to live with 24fps rather than 60 fps. For multiple file outputs at the same time, you may have to buy FASTER storage cards...the system will TELL YOU what your camera can support based upon auto-calculated CPU speed and bandwidth measurements.

I DO TAKE INTO ACCOUNT the "Thermal Budget" of the Canon (or other brand!) cameras so I do a hardware/memory card check first before I activate specific features. I do however, allow the end-user to OVERRIDE what I suggest!

It will be THEIR responsibility warranty-wise and on a LEGAL basis because my open source licence will SPECIFICALLY mention the possible or even LIKELY risk of your camera catching on fire or literally exploding -- i.e. batteries or motherboards overheating/exploding due to software usage!) and ME NOT being responsible because use of the new software on yours or other cameras is "FULLY AT YOUR OWN RISK OF INJURY/DEATH TO LIFE AND LIMB"! No claims of fitness will be made and no warrantees will be expressed or implied! If you use it then Too Bad! So Sad! It will be Your LEGAL and HEALTH Problems and Issues to deal with if you use the software! NOT MINE!

Hooking into the Canon BIOS of course has been an ABSOLUTE ROYAL bachoooeeey of thankless programming frustration BUT I am testing a Canon 7D Mark2 as my initial test bed so I don't accidentally BRICK our $6000+ Canon 1Dc's or $40,000+ (30 000 Euros) C700!

The 7Dmk2 is first, then the 6D series, then 5D Mk2/Mk3/Mk4, the 1DX mk1/mk2
and THEN the C100 mk1/mk2, C200, C300 mk1/mk2, C500 and C700 cameras.
I ==POSSIBLY== might be able to port codec to the Olympus, Pentax, 
Sony a7/a9 series and anything ELSE that has an ARM-based CPU chip in it!

So far so good, will know how the 7Dmk2 holds up by later next week!
We shall see! I will release the Windows Direct-X/WinMedia codec within three weeks!

WISH ME LUCK on getting the Canon Camera BIOS hook-in correct!


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 20, 2018)

POST FROM: ExodistPhotography

LOL the OP has likely never taken computer programming or know anything about the hardware in a camera. You can not make hardware do something with software that it was not built to do. It would be like trying to dig a hole in the ground with a pogo stick.. 

OP ANSWER: I’ve been doing this video programming since the 1980’s AND with much experience real-time, mission-critical aerospace systems so I think I just might be able to allay your doubts.

===

POST FROM: LDS

Also, often you can't push hardware to its limits (and beyond) because you just shorten its life. Canon knows it has to honor its warranty (and in some countries it may be a longer time than in US), and anyway devices that stop working in two-three years, as soon as the warranty expires, are never a good publicity - some may replace the devices earlier, but many don't. And even so, the value of used devices which have a good chance to break very soon would be quite low.

Some users may accept the risk - but most won't. 

MY ANSWER: You can push hardware to WHATEVER LIMITS you want! It’s just a mere matter of money! We literally have a ton of Canon cameras from Powershots to 7D’s to 1D’s to C300's to C700’s. I’m not worried about the warranty since its OUR systems we can brick. I can just reload a BIOS anyways by doing a direct pin-based connection and forced upload or just de-soldering the chip and putting in another BIOS chip! It's not like we haven’t done this before! AND ABSOLUTELY YES! we can run right on the Digic chip motherboard itself which I take out of the camera and put it onto a test bench and upload the BIOS!

===

POST FROM: unfocused

Mr. Film, if you are still reading, does this mean your business or the business you work for actually owns or stocks every current model of Canon DSLRs and Canon EOS Cinema cameras? Or, does that mean that your business can order any Canon DSLR or Canon EOS Cinema camera? 

And, how does your business feel about you experimenting on their costly inventory?

Can you enlighten us as to what this mystery business is? I'm not sure that even Lens Rentals, B&H or Adorama has every single model of Canon DSLR and Cinema EOS Cinema camera. And, I doubt that they would allow anyone to start mucking around with the firmware even if they did.

Were he not preoccupied with the Zombie Apocalypse I might suspect that your real name might be Eugene. 

MY ANSWER: YUP we literally HAVE MANY Canon Cameras from three decades ago to NOW! Low-end consumer to high-end Broadcast/Cinema and Sony F55/F65’s and Arri Alexa’s and multiple Reds and Panasonic and multiple OTHER professional and consumer-level brands AND all that ridiculously expensive glass that goes along with those cameras! 

AND I can just put in a requisition/PO and get whatever I want WHEN I WANT with a simple sign-off from the head honchos! (I should note I do have to get PERMISSION to put in new bioses or desolder chips, but since we tear apart 1D’s regularly that is NOT usually an issue!) And we have ALREADY modified our systems to such an extent that warranties are IRRELEVANT! We literally BLOW UP $10,000+ cameras to smithereens on a quite regular basis! 

---

The final in-camera results I will try to make speak for themselves!

So how about a little patience and some WELL WISHES for me trying to hook into that beeeeeassshhhinnnly frustrating Canon BIOS ?!


----------



## ethanz (Jan 20, 2018)

Here are some well wishes to you Harry.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Harry, where's that Canon medium format camera you said was coming REALLY SOON? Where's the evidence on it that you promised you'd deliver in two weeks...back in last July?

Sorry, no well wishes for you...I generally don't wish liars and poseurs well.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 20, 2018)

POSTER: NeuroAnatomist

"...Hey Harry, where's that Canon medium format camera you said was coming REALLY SOON? Where's the evidence on it that you promised you'd deliver in two weeks...back in last July? ..."

---

It's interesting that you brought that up!

While I do have "Some Evidence" to actually bring such claims forward, it really is NOT UP TO ME as to when this is to be released. I DON'T PERSONALLY have any of the TRULY HARD EVIDENCE that would absolutely cause a massive Canon-specific Internet discussion to suddenly flare up. I just have specifications (as displayed in other forums) and some generic photo evidence I have seen via an online text and videophone discussion. 

The "Eigenvector Group" in Germany that I was made aware of, who actually DO HAVE have the FULL EVIDENCE of a Canon Medium Format camera testing now "Out In The Wild" have specified some rather interesting desires and pre-conditions as to how and when they are showing their evidence which I find rather confusing. I personally think they are using a delayed release schedule tactic to try to Confuse the Canon legal investigations team so they won't find their leak sources. That is MY SUSPICION! I don't even personally know WHERE Eigenvector exists NOR how to contact them in Germany. I have YET to get information from another group in the Netherlands who seems to have the inside track...BUT...I have found using my own investigatory means, that it seems that the Northlight Images website in the UK which I frequent quite often myself because of their FANTASTIC Photo Tips and Tricks columns and equipment reviews, seems to have the BEST INSIDE SCOOPS on what is to come from Canon...I suspect the Netherlands group AND Eigenvector are secretly posting there! 

===
P.S. TO: Canon Legal Department: It's NOT ME whose doing any leaking -- Don't ask me! I just read about it but I would DEFINITELY keep a watch on THIS site and Northlight Images! p.s.2. You could ALSO hurry up and just RELEASE the damn MF camera thing like TODAY   and give us what we want!
===

I should note however, as a person who has some interest in non-civilian intelligence gathering systems and services, I have heard through enough of "The Grapevine" of my contacts in a multitude of Technology Overview Groups (i.e. people who follow technology and science innovations for various organizations), that it seems they too have some confirmable evidence of an In-the-Wild Canon Medium Format Camera!

I personally expect that sometime before NAB 2018 something BIG is going to be leaked and it won't be just that 4K Powershot camera! AND I expect the delay was or IS being done for the purposes of trying to obscure leak sources IMHO!

We shall see VERY SOON enough!  ;-) ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2018)

:


----------



## zim (Jan 21, 2018)

Spock said:


> Holodeck! End simulation NOW!



I think there's a Moriarty in the works. ;D


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 21, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> :



You can roll your eyes all you like...BUT...I'm gonna stick with my explanation because it seems there are OTHER GROUPS who are corroborating information I have seen about a Canon Medium Format Camera. Somethings up in the MF arena from Canon and I AM PERSONALLY going to state that the specifications I have outlined in earlier forums -- I BELIEVE THEM TO BE REAL!

It seems to me that there is too much technical detail for it to be demonstrably false. I say that there are certain mechanical details in those specs that the typical Canon Rumors reader would HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE of how to fake because they are NOT engineers! These specs APPEAR to have been written by a TRUE electrical and/or mechanical engineer, so I am more inclined to give them some greater weighting towards being TRUE than FALSE! Ergo, I think the specs are REAL and the Canon MF camera IS LIKELY VERY VERY REAL!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2018)

LOOK!!! It's a flock of chartreuse fairies riding on a purple unicorn farting rainbows! The fact that some people believe those are REAL just goes to show...some people will believe anything.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 21, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I say that there are certain mechanical details in those specs that the typical Canon Rumors reader would HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE of how to fake because they are NOT engineers! These specs APPEAR to have been written by a TRUE electrical and/or mechanical engineer, so I am more inclined to give them some greater weighting towards being TRUE than FALSE! Ergo, I think the specs are REAL and the Canon MF camera IS LIKELY VERY VERY REAL!
> ...



---

That Occam's Razer thing rears it's head here again!

On the balance of probability, the solution with the least number of variables and least number of assumptions is the most likely possibility or likely reality!

Why the heck would ANYONE want to post such a detailed specification with such engineering detail on any website? I've SEEN the photo (pretty darn sharp one too!) with a comparison of the MF camera against another Canon 1D series camera and lens near a person's hand. WHY would ANYONE goto such lengths to do that sort of comparison? I've done more than a bit of legal video work in my youth and viable monetary or personal MOTIVES were a big factor in the cases I have been witness to. Here, I don't see a VIABLE personal or PROFITABLE motive!

There is "No Gain" personal or monetary gain for fakery that I see...whoever did this comparison has REAL information who WANTED to leak this information out for TECHNICAL WONDERMENT (i.e. they're excited about a Canon MF camera!) purposes.

I can't even see a case for disinformation purposes because Canon isn't going to want to damage their branding by pulling this sort of stunt! They would run afoul of US SEC and other financial regulations because that type of (dis)information affects share prices which they MUST BY LAW disclose publicly and to shareholders!

I think we need to look at WHERE (Europe most likely) and WHEN (last year) the data was obtained from and then look at WHAT ELSE canon has revealed via recent prototypes and high-end customer appreciation events which INDICATE with a high level of probability that a professional-level Medium Format Mirrorless Camera IS ABSOLUTELY coming from Canon very very soon !!!

AND YES! I would take out a big loan and buy it the day it was put out for sale!
Because I would LOOOOOVE to have a Canon MF camera with GREAT low-light 
full sensor-size downsampled 4K 60/120 fps Video, full resolution 25+ FPS 8K by 6k pixel stills and blazingly fast DPAF useble in low-light!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> I personally expect that sometime before NAB 2018 something BIG is going to be leaked and it won't be just that 4K Powershot camera!



You mean the 'leaked' images of a 4K PowerShot camera that someone went to great lengths to fabricate for "No Gain"?

Yeah, that's what I thought. : : :


----------



## unfocused (Jan 21, 2018)

Could this be the same person?

https://youtu.be/SyJRgth88rg


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 21, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Could this be the same person?
> 
> https://youtu.be/SyJRgth88rg



---

While I get your POINT (i.e. the youtube video link above!) as your skepticism as to "My Supposed Qualifications" in terms of information gathering ability, let's just say I've had a long term PERSONAL INTEREST in areas of technology and science oversight and that some of my "aquaintances" have significant credentials in that area of inquiry. 

My specific area of credentialed expertise is Television Production and Computer Graphics, specifically a Diploma from the Southern Alberta Institute of Technology (CTSR TV-Option B Graphics). I have HOWEVER, also LOOOOONG personal experience in computer systems development in various modalities. My THIRD area of personal experience expertise is within information gathering techniques specifically "Being a Newshound" which means I have a pretty good idea of HOW and WHERE to get HOT AND SPICY INFORMATION from. 

This allows me, in my personal opinion, to interpret data given to me by others and OBJECTIVELY obtain a "Mostly Likely Situation" interpretation of that data.
It also MEANS that I personally think that I am CORRECT in the probability that within 18 months that Canon WILL introduce a Medium Format Mirrorless camera that is greater than 50 megapixels with a MUCH LARGER sensor size and frame rate than the current 5Ds/r cameras!

Accusing me of being delusional about my qualifications is certainly a viable response from you but that does not NEGATE the likelihood, based upon personal observations and 3rd party obtained data, that my statements about Canon's real-soon-now MF introduction is PROBABLY CORRECT! If the espoused specifications aren't fully dead-on they will be darn close!

Arguing this further is pointless since we cannot look DIRECTLY into Canon's books and find out the TRUE truths. We can only make EDUCATED guesses and assumptions which in time MAY be proven correct or ABSOLUTELY proven FALSE!
We shall see WHICH is the final result!

Until then, So Long and Thanks For All The Fish!


----------



## Mariandvd (Feb 17, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> "And this is how you know that it isn't real..... A decent programmer would have converted it to COBOL......"
> 
> ===
> 
> ...


Any progress? It's been over one month since the last update. I love this technical explaining updates. Thank you. Also i am waiting for the upcoming cinema camera release in april from Canon.


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 20, 2018)

> Any progress? It's been over one month since the last update. I love this technical explaining updates. Thank you. Also i am waiting for the upcoming cinema camera release in april from Canon.



I have a working 16-bit, 14-bit, 12-bit, 10-bit and 8-bit CODEC that allows 4:4:4, 4:2:2, 4:1:1 and 4:2:0 colour sampling NOW RUNNING on a Canon 7D Mk2 running at 1080p at 24 fps. I will be able to get 25 fps, 30 fps, 50 fps to 60 fps this week simply because I don't use floating-point math which saved me precious microseconds on each pixel operation. I'm working on the Save-4K-video-file issue for the Canon 7D Mk2 probably next week.

The key problematic issue, which was the same as what Magic Lantern went through, was the hooking-into the Canon Camera's BIOS (Basic Input Output System) that is the low-level control chip which stores the Camera's operating system. When I uploaded my codec into the camera I bricked the 7D a few times which means it had to be taken apart again, go back on the test-bench, use a direct-shorting of the chip leads in order to do a FORCED re-upload of a new bios and then put the camera back together. That takes up to 4 hours to do each time! What a Pain!

Once I am confident within the next 14 days that the 7D won't be bricked upon upload of the codec, I will do the MUCH CHEAPER TO DESTROY Canon 6D/mk1/mk2, 5Dmk3 and mk4 and then the 1Dx mk1/2 series. The C200 is a $10,000+ system and the C300/C500/C700 are $15,000+ systems, so I am loathe to upload it to those ones until I KNOW FOR SURE that the 7D/6D/5D/1D series won't be bricked by my codec upload!

I am also in the midst of completing a Windows DirectShow/Media Manager format codec so you can load the footage into Resolve, Adobe, Vegas, Corel Vdieo Studio, etc and stills into any compatible paint application. The Android/MacOS versions come later this spring. YES! This codec WILL WORK ON ANY Android, iOS, Windows Mobile SMARTPHONE !!!


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ...When I uploaded my codec into the camera I bricked the 7D a few times which means it had to be taken apart again, go back on the test-bench, use a direct-shorting of the chip leads in order to do a FORCED re-upload of a new bios and then put the camera back together. That takes up to 4 hours to do each time!...



Not giving me a lot of confidence.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> "And this is how you know that it isn't real..... A decent programmer would have converted it to COBOL......"
> 
> ===
> 
> As the OP, I actually DO know Cobol, IBM JCL and the VAX VMS command languages so just having THOSE on my resume should tell you how long I've been doing this!



You forgot FAP! When the turn of the century programming came around, FAP programmers could write their own checks. We were still using it for some of our large legacy systems where I worked, and had programmers who could make the fixes. We used a IBM 7090 when I hired in to the company in 1966, and were still using some FAP programs when I retired in 1998.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 21, 2018)

"The first cameras tested will be for 7Dmk2, 6Dmk2, 5DMk3/5Dmk4, 1DxMk2, C100, C200 and C300...in that order!"

This is an interesting thread to be sure. Magic Lantern is already doing a good job of pushing the DSLR's. So, IMO a good thing would be to get 4K on the C100s. Nobody is touching that. The Cinema cameras are, well, for video. They have ND filters built in for example, and they are great in low light. They have DPAF. Just "unlocking" 4K would be pretty huge.


----------



## Mariandvd (Feb 21, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> > Any progress? It's been over one month since the last update. I love this technical explaining updates. Thank you. Also i am waiting for the upcoming cinema camera release in april from Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for answering. I understand now. Love that i see you are making progress. I'm in the market for a new camera and considering C100 Mkii, 1 DX Mkii, C200. Maybe in april Canon is releasing C100 Mkiii and i will buy that instead. Next year i want to buy a C200 to be able to shoot multicam. Also i love the 1DX Mkii form factor for video much than C-line. Also i have worked at a project with C300 Mkii and love doing color grading on that camera, the image and the codec are great. Maybe in the future i will be buying C300 Mkiii because i love C300 Mkii now. Unlocking C200 with a better codec is something that Canon can make in the future. I see it happening because technology is moving forward. I hope you succeed in what you are planning to do.


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 22, 2018)

Also do note that the Canon DIGIC chip cores are reformatted ARM-base Cortex-R4 cores (or higher) with clock speeds ranging from as little as 25 or 32 MHz to as much as 1.4 GHz and making a codec work along such a wide breadth of clock speeds is complex.

It's all about the math....It's just pure math! 

I'm All About Keeping the Math Clean Big Mama!


----------



## uncontrollable_cbr (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there a possibility of this coming the original EOS Rebel series (600d, 650d, 700d etc)? 

I'm very excited by the prospect of your custom codec - 4:4:4 combined with the EOSHD CLog picture profile would be the Canon cinema dream come true for any colorist (such as myself!)


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 23, 2018)

uncontrollable_cbr said:


> Is there a possibility of this coming the original EOS Rebel series (600d, 650d, 700d etc)?
> 
> I'm very excited by the prospect of your custom codec - 4:4:4 combined with the EOSHD CLog picture profile would be the Canon cinema dream come true for any colorist (such as myself!)



---

I have generically coded the codec for ARM-based and Intel/AMD/NVIDIA CPU and GPU processors and it works FINE on those. If those EOS Rebel series (600d, 650d, 700d etc) have ARM-based DIGIC processors or x86 cores (some Canon cameras do!) then my codec will work on them! I don't have those particular cameras you mentioned so I can't test on them.

We have here available for testing, multiple Canon 1Dc's, multiple 1Dx mk1 and mk2's, some 5D's mk 2/3/4's, multiple 7D's and 6D's Mk1/2's, some C100's and C200's, Some XC-10's and XC-15's, some C300's, a C500 and some C700's, some Powershot G-series and other pro-level Sony F55/F65/FS7, JVC, Panasonic, Arri and various Red cameras up to the Monstro, so there is no shortage of gear to try my codec on. Of course Android, iOS and Windows mobile will ALSO be supported in the codec because it is coded to be platform agnostic.

If the Rebels are Arm or x86-based CPU cores the CODEC WILL WORK on them!


----------



## 3dit0r (Mar 7, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> uncontrollable_cbr said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a possibility of this coming the original EOS Rebel series (600d, 650d, 700d etc)?
> ...



Watching this with great interest as I'm ordering a 5D Mark IV for a short film I'm making. I can make the movie with it as-is, and it'll be fine, or I wouldn't order one, but if I suddenly had a much more robust codec, it would be the icing on the cake for sure. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2018)

I wonder which will come first: 

[list type=decimal]
[*]The magic codec
[*]The mythical Canon medium format camera 
[*]The total destruction of the earth when the sun becomes a red giant 
[/list]

Given that the first two are supported only by HarryFilm, my money is on #3.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 7, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wonder which will come first:
> 
> 
> The magic codec
> ...



His posts are just good-natured trolling (story-telling), in contrast to the mean-spirited trolling that's so common on the Internet. Have a few chuckles and move on to the next post.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 8, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wonder which will come first:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]The magic codec
> ...



===

Get ready.....cuz it's done....6Dmk2, 7Dmk2, 5Dmk2/3/4....4:4:4 and 4:2:2 wavelet video and stills which DO NOT infringe ON ANY MPEG-LA patents at 16, 14, 12, 10 and 8 bits per colour channel...it will be hosted on GitHub but announced here and linked for download when I have tested it enough to know it won't brick your cameras....

Using an analogy, would YOU WANT Bosch to release the anti-like braking system software that is in nearly EVERY car on the planet BEFORE it is fully tested?

I Didn't think so....!!! Let me complete testing....


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 8, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder which will come first:
> ...


You could probably get some testing help from the Magic Lantern folks.


----------



## 3dit0r (Mar 8, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> 3dit0r said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



Oh come on, could I possibly have been any clearer that I was already buying the 5D4 for the features/specs it already has?

'I'm ordering a 5D Mark IV for a short film I'm making. _I can make the movie with it as-is, and it'll be fine, or I wouldn't order one.'_

I don't know how that could be phrased much more robustly to indicate that I'm not buying the camera based on potential vaporware.


----------



## zim (Mar 8, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> You could probably get some testing help from the Magic Lantern folks.




+ 1
It would also give much needed credence to all this


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 8, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ===
> 
> Get ready.....cuz it's done....6Dmk2, 7Dmk2, 5Dmk2/3/4....4:4:4 and 4:2:2 wavelet video and stills which DO NOT infringe ON ANY MPEG-LA patents at 16, 14, 12, 10 and 8 bits per colour channel...it will be hosted on GitHub but announced here and linked for download when I have tested it enough to know it won't brick your cameras....
> 
> ...



With all respect for the attempts you may have put into this, the messages you provide as evidence of your work seems to be randomly generated pseudo-scientific text, something similar to what SciGen https://github.com/strib/scigen or similar tools can generate. Inserting a few keywords and it can generate a whole 4-pages paper that seems to be legit to the eyes of uninformed readers. As you are familiar with the GitHub, it is on the GitHub, too. 
Please accept my apology if I am wrong and too skeptic of the work. A strong evidence of your work would be an actual working software that can be beta-tested by the community.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 8, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I am still testing this out and trying to see what the optimal settings are. Keep tuned for more details!
> 
> 
> or this could all be bullshit......



But how could the cat man lie?


----------



## LDS (Mar 9, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> By changing this burst to only 100Mhz, it takes a full second to process each image and the burst rate falls to only one frame per second, but because everything is running slower, the A/D converters have more settling time, and with the lower temperatures, you end up with about 1.5 stops less noise in the image. This effectively improves the DR of the camera by 1 1/2 stops!



That's interesting, and makes you wonder why Canon don't add a "slow mode" - for some kind of photos where you have time it could be interesting - although I'm sure they are worried of people who activate it and the complain about the camera speed...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 9, 2018)

LDS said:


> That's interesting, and makes you wonder



You've fallen victim to one of the classic blunders. The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well known is this: never go up against a Canadian when politely imitative trolling is on the line!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:
 

> I have gotten my hand on the software development kit for Canon cameras, and have tried my own experiment.
> 
> The clock speed of the CPU on the 5D4 can be changed through a register to any value from 25Mhz to 2Ghz. Above 1.4Ghz, the camera will crash (this is according to the documentation, I have not personally tried it). Normally, the camera runs at 25Mhz (slower clock speeds use less power and you get longer battery life) until a button is pressed, at which point the clock speed is increased in 25Mhz steps to get more computing power,
> 
> ...



---

Well...from a programmer and engineering point of view ALL OF THE ABOVE 
is technically correct and possible, but I would put a heat sink on the chip.
Are you talking about the ARM big.LITTLE dynamic voltage and frequency scaling
pull backs? That is not true throttling and dynamic sleep mode like what 
x86's do! And at anywhere up to 100+ microseconds, i need that time for
compression tasks.

The Coretex core on DIGICs only goes to 1.4 GHz so unless you saw something different the 2.0 GHz is out of spec! But it is rather ingenious if that is what has happened.

If you're using a decent Agilent or Lecroy scope you might see the chip doing all this, but since I don't have those, i've had to do it the hard way doing test after test to see if any throttling occurs and whether I can do frame compression at speeds up to 16-to-42 milliseconds per frame depending upon frame-rate.

100 MHz sounds rather low for ANY throttling and it can take MILLISECONDS 
to throttle down cores and peripherals on low-power ARM cores unlike what Intel x86 and AMD chips do on their cores instantaneously. That wouldn't allow for me to compress frames fast enough to output to storage. I will look further but so far at 24 fps (42 milliseconds per frame at 1080p) 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 14 bits real colour channel bits (the ADC is only 14 bits), I can live with that for now on the Canon 7D/6D.

Obviously you're educated enough that your words make TECHNICAL sense to me but on a practical sense with DIGIC's specifically I see no such behaviour AND since my equipment is basic, I have to do it the hard way by doing something called CPU Instruction Set Profiling figuring out how fast each instruction is on given set of data so I can keep compression below 42 milliseconds per frame for 24 fps realtime video performance.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 14, 2018)

Don't y'all know who this guy is? He wrote the original Pong program back in the 1970s and then got hired on by... wait for it... Sony to do the VCR program codes and directions. ;D


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> and from a different thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



===

Sorry! But you're rather WRONG in your assumptions !!!!
You didn't even POST the rest of my comments as see the OBVIOUS sarcasm I was dripping into the conversation. I call that POOR JOURNALISM!

I've done work like this before so this coding is not that big of a deal for me. YOU are NOT taking the risk of MPEG-LA suing YOU for Patent Infringement (ya know the 1.5 to 3 million dollars in lawyers fees that I --ME!-- have to put UP FRONT to ensure YOU have a pot to slurry in) Obviously you know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ZERO, ZIP, ZILCH -- NOT A DAMN THING! about U.S. Patent law and Intellectual Property Rights! How much actual EFFORT is required to make sure a compression algorithm doesn't infringe on patents...in a country where a copyright violation is $150,000 PER EVENT -- A country where 20 year old kids goto prison for 30+ years for downloading "improper" software! Where a decent IP lawyer is between $500 to $1000 PER HOUR and i need to pay up a $50,000 RETAINER UP FRONT before they will even talk with me!

This is AMERICA...where the last time I dealt with a bunch of US attorneys, it was to witness the $6,000 PER HOUR to pay the 12 lawyers in the boardroom at $500 per hour being spent like so much water! So for that 8 hour day that was a $48,000 US lesson in the US legal system. So when YOU have $48,000 US PER DAY (36 000 Euros) to spend on legal fees, then PLEASE DO TELL ME HOW DO MY BUSINESS of software development !!!!

So have some tea and crumpets when I'm done. I'm done and you'll see the final result WHEN I'M ACTUALLY DONE AND TESTED! Plus you wouldn't want to see YOUR CAMERA BRICKED by some wayward fancy-BIOS-trickery software upload would you?
Plus it's OUR $6000 1Dx/x series of cameras and $10,000+ C200/300/500/700s. When YOU have all those cameras yourself and am WILLING to BRICK THEM...then do please email me and I will send you the upload now and you can tell me how it went and THEN tell Canon CPS what you did! Good! You now have a $10,000+ wall ornament...THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU SAY!


----------



## JBSF (Mar 14, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and from a different thread.....
> ...




Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 14, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and from a different thread.....
> ...



I would honestly love to know what drugs you're on.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 14, 2018)

scyrene said:


> I would honestly love to know what drugs you're on.



Am I allowed to sell some of those to you? Its real good stuff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2018)

I read CR for the humour!

Jack


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I read CR for the humour!
> 
> Jack



---

Then humour you shall have....my special sources have come through again... Let us just say that Canon will be making a VERY SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT regarding a very new codec coming your way that is going to be coming to ONE VERY VERY SPECIAL camera ...and a few others while we are at it....during NAB week AND shortly afterwards  ;-) ;-) ;-) .... 

This is going to be very very very VERY SPECIAL 
FOR ALL OF YOU CANON SHOOTERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY LIPS ARE NOW SEALED ABOUT THIS ......    ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2018)

:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> :



Should I hold my breath? 

Jack


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 17, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...



---

Now onto the original subject of my OWN CODEC, I've done a version that works for the 7D, 5D, 6D and am testing that NOW. That can be released pretty much anytime but I do want to make sure it does not brick the Canon BIOS upon upload which is a VERY REAL DANGER if unusual circumstances are present. This is WHY I use a technique called DEFENSIVE PROGRAMMING which entire all major errors and exceptions are TRAPPED and handled immediately. Of course his does require testing IN THE REAL WORLD and on multiple cameras (which we have plenty of!) and in MULTIPLE upload scenarios.

Magic Lantern went through the same thing I am doing now but unfortunately I need to do this myself and on my gear which has taken much more time than originally expected since I am the ONLY person doing this. At this time I am testing/uploading the BIOS addition onto ONLY personal gear rather than company-owned gear because if I brick a company 1Dc or a 1DxMk2 or a C100, C300, C500 or C700 there will be hell to pay. Anyways, it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...



NAB is several weeks away, so unless you are some breathing master, I suggest not. ;D


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 17, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> Now onto the original subject of my OWN CODEC, I've done a version that works for the 7D, 5D, 6D and am testing that NOW. That can be released pretty much anytime but I do want to make sure it does not brick the Canon BIOS upon upload which is a VERY REAL DANGER if unusual circumstances are present. This is WHY I use a technique called DEFENSIVE PROGRAMMING which entire all major errors and exceptions are TRAPPED and handled immediately. Of course his does require testing IN THE REAL WORLD and on multiple cameras (which we have plenty of!) and in MULTIPLE upload scenarios.
> 
> Magic Lantern went through the same thing I am doing now but unfortunately I need to do this myself and on my gear which has taken much more time than originally expected since I am the ONLY person doing this. At this time I am testing/uploading the BIOS addition onto ONLY personal gear rather than company-owned gear because if I brick a company 1Dc or a 1DxMk2 or a C100, C300, C500 or C700 there will be hell to pay. Anyways, it's better to be safe than sorry!



Now I am sure you are not a programmer, or at least not a good one! 
Using defensive programming in any codec is absolutely nonsense.
you may want to put some safe-guards in the frame buffer and with lesser extent in de-multiplexer but beyond those modules defensive programming in the coding/decoding mechanisms is meaningless.
Defensive programming is a CPU hog. It wastes time checking for things that are caught by ordinary exceptions and it eats CPU cycles. Anything passing the frame buffer is already safe and ready to go. You will never want to add unnecessary checks in the encoding/decoding modules of your code to further slow it down.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 19, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...



---

You're assuming I am using Try-Exception based coding for EVERY Pixel or line of pixels which I am not. I only want the size of frame buffer and non-corruption of pixels and any numeric underflow/overflow and real-number based NAN scenarios
when I get data from the ADC.

You can trigger those to branch to an in-CPU instruction cache for mitigation and skip-over so I don't lose those precious microseconds on raising a soft BIOS exception or lower-level hardware-exception which of course can take MILLISECONDS to run through.

By defensive programming, I mean that I run my code through an ARM emulator to figure out for every pixel what would happen if I get values from the ADC that are out of range of the current numeric type being used. What would also happen if a pointer to a buffer is screwy and other buffer overrun/underrun scenarios which I plan for in my code. I also profile EVERY VALUE of EVERY PIXEL operation which at 16 bits per channel is quite a lot of profiling on the emulator AND even on ARM hardware. That's ANOTHER reason it's taking so long to get this codec out.
YOU TRY and profile 2^48th and 2^64th pixel values and pixel operations 
in multiple buffers for 2k, 4k and 8k frame buffers!

Why do you think I am running this ARM emulation all on an AMD superworkstation? I've got MUCH MORE system system RAM than most AND LOTS of terabytes on my local SAN and it's STILL not enough!

To emulate and profile multiple clock frequencies from 25 MHz to the 1.4 GHz that Canon uses on their DIGICs so I can keep per-frame 24 fps compression at less than 42 milliseconds and 60 fps at less than 16 milliseconds is a ROYAL PAIN!

I'm also doing CLEAN ROOM-based work so that I can PROVE TO ANY patent and copyright judge that I didn't reverse-engineer in any MPEG-LA and Canon patent and copyright-infringing manner which makes me legally free to do this type of work without getting sued by the MPEG-LA patent pool or Canon itself on a purely malicious basis. 

I will of course VIGOROUSLY DEFEND myself if Canon or MPEG-LA DOES try any legal stunts on me regarding my codec. If they want to go against a legal team with THOUSANDS OF HOURS of very real Deposition (NOT just Discovery!) but actual court-ordered deposition experience, they will find out that I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOVE LOOOOOOOOONG LEGAL FIGHTS --- and I will remind them that I am VERY-WELL-USED-TO to dealing with legal cases which ON AVERAGE range from 4 years to 17+ very long years of legal wrangling...I can EASILY WAIT THAT LONG for a judgement (i.e. 17+ years!) AND I DON'T DO SETTLEMENT OFFERS !!! ---- I ALWAYS GO TO TRIAL!

I WANT MY arguments, decisions and precedents HEARD AND SET IN STONE by a judge and jury! I know the hard rules of evidence very well and and can MAKE SURE the Trier-of-Fact will base their decisions on HARD PROVABLE OBJECTIVE evidence and not the legal mumbo jumbo USUALLY used to obfuscate many Patent/Copyright cases. I have LOTS of experience in ensuring the evidence REQUIRED for a favourable judgement actually gets presented in a meaningful manner to said judge/jury!

Anyways, that rant was for the MPEG-LA and Canon lawyers reading this so they understand I AM VERY VERY WILLING TO WAIT AND FIGHT for 20+ Years on a legal case TO ENSURE I GOTO TRIAL........and GET MY LEGAL ARGUMENTS SET IN STONE!

Programming-wise, defensive programming for me means emulating and checking all my input/output values and injecting hard or soft errors to see what happens and then mitigating or failing-over quickly if at all possible.


----------



## LDS (Mar 19, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> I'm also doing CLEAN ROOM-based work so that I can PROVE TO ANY patent and copyright judge



Evidently, you don't even know the difference between copyright and patents...


----------



## Mariandvd (Mar 19, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



Thanks for the info. I do not tend to belive something until or i can check it. But i do belive you Harry. You seem like an intelligent person. I see a lot of people "just talking" here on this post but i don't see intelligence from them. They just don't have much to do with their time. I would not bother to unswer to these people. Take as long time as you need and finish this big project. Good luck.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not the genius in this group for sure but having lost my wife to cancer at a young age I'm smart enough to know there isn't a person on earth who can guarantee they have X number of years left. Furthermore, it's not a demonstration of _wisdom_ to brag about things that could very well be out of one's hands. 

While this is entertaining, if there were a call for funding for this project, I would never lay my money down.  

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2018)

Mariandvd said:


> But i do belive you Harry. You seem like an intelligent person.



Sounding intelligent and _being_ intelligent are not synonymous. I can’t speak for programming skills, but on the occasion where he dipped his toes into the realm of biological science, I can tell you with absolute certainty that he was full of sh!t.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 19, 2018)

I consider this entertainment. Nothing more. I do almost no video so I could not care less about the final result that has been promised. 

I also would never download a third-party software to my camera, including Magic Lantern.

So, my main interest is in seeing if this magical video software actually comes to fruition or if Mr. Film turns out to be a hoax or is a sincere but delusional hacker. I readily admit my skepticism, since I have dealt with any number of people in a variety of situations who make big claims that never materialize.

When I was a child, I had friends who believed with absolute certainty that the big three car makers (And there were only the three when I was a youth) had invented a super carburetor that got 100 miles to the gallon, but that they were keeping it off the market to protect the oil industry. I have lived through many hoaxes, conspiracy theories and con artists since and have found a healthy skepticism serves me well. 

I would like to see if Harry can give us a firm date for having something tangible, or if the intent is simply to see how many years we can string this thread out.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 19, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ...
> I'm also doing CLEAN ROOM-based work ...



Yet, another evidence that you are not a programmer at least not from this planet.
Didn't you learn, wherever you got your degree, that cleanroom work does not need extensive testing? Because the code is already "clean" (i.e. requirements verified logically and converted to code semi-automatically, there is no emergent or unwanted or unspecified behavior to expect), therefore it only needs statistical testing. But all your claim so far has been that your code needs "extensive" testing!! 
All you have generated so far in your messages as evidence of your work has been pseudo-scientific mumble jumble that contradicts not only common sense but also your own arguments.
Congrats! you have some followers on this planet believing you and cheering for your yet to be available intellectual achievement!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 19, 2018)

LDS said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also doing CLEAN ROOM-based work so that I can PROVE TO ANY patent and copyright judge
> ...



---

Hardware DESIGNS can be copyrighted or filed under a Design Patent. 

I am doing stuff that MAY fall under patent OR copyright -- Depends upon how MPEG-LA or Canon file their suits and what they claim...BUT...since I have 2700 hours+ of deposition experience I think I've learned a few battle strategies when it comes to lawyers argue cases of many types...so I have generally tried to avoid ANYTHING that could be construed as violating design-oriented copyrights OR basic hardware and software patents.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 19, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mariandvd said:
> 
> 
> > But i do belive you Harry. You seem like an intelligent person.
> ...



---

I never did claim I was medical personnel or bio-whatever research scientist of ANY kind. Hell I KNOW my foray into your area of expertise was full of utter horse hockey but it was rather interesting to see if there was some overlap in skillset. I should note however that on a technical basis, my grid-computing code actually CAN be used for CRISPR applications AND organic and nuclear chemistry bond finding/evaluation applications so it actually MIGHT be useful in your area of exploration. I probably SHOULD get it evaluated though by someone in that field.

My diploma is actually IN Cinema, Television, Stage and Radio Arts, but of course, I've done work in Oil & Gas data visualization, machine vision, low-level systems programming, grid-compute and encryption systems so the television aspect of my actual (formal) education has DEFINITELY helped in that sort of work.

I'm just annoyed at Canon for REFUSING to see the light and give us a decent codec so I will build and test my own. Not That Hard To actually DO programming-wise, but test and evaluation is DEFINITELY a whole'nother ball of wax!

I also KNOW that the MPEG-LA group holds the patent pool for the DCT-based and Wavelet-based Group-of-Frames based compression systems AND Canon who holds numerous copyrights and patents on user interfaces, hardware designs, etc. MIGHT take legal exception to my efforts...BUT...then again, my 2700+ hour so legal video experience helps me formulate viable BATTLE STRATEGIES for legal cases of all kinds and since I also am a total A-whackin-whole, I am stubborn enough and utterly retentive enough to see through a legal case that might drag on for 20 years or more !!! I also know enough of what judges and juries want to see, hear and know when they are tasked as being Triers-of-Fact. This should give pause to ANY group that thinks I've infringed upon their patents. I will show that I have NOT DONE SO!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 20, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



---

On a technical basis you are indeed correct, but what you LACK understanding of, is the LEGAL requirement of ensuring my source code does not infringe upon multiple patents AND copyrights. You can do all the logic and evaluation you want, but if you come to the same design and/or functionality that Canon or MPEG-LA has already patented YOU CANNOT USE THAT TECHNOLOGY OR DESIGN in your product be it open-source OR commercial without obtaining a licence and/or paying a fee!

Ergo, a 'Clean Room" design is both a technical regimen and a LEGAL one, ensuring you don't actually come up with the wheel re-invented! You CANNOT patent an idea.
You can ONLY patent its implementation. My job is to make sure that any and all of my IMPLEMENTATIONS is unique to myself or relates to only patent-lapsed technologies.

So what pseudo-scientific mumbo-jumbo contradicts my own arguments regarding my code? It either works or it doesn't work! It's that simple! My code either infringes on MPEG-LA and Canon Patents or it doesn't. It is ALSO that simple!

I know my code works...NOW what we will find out is if MPEG-LA or Canon raises a legal issue with me (hopefully they don't but that's up to their legal team!)...I can SHOW the companies OR any judge and/or jury (i.e. the Triers of Fact) that my code DOES NOT INFRINGE on ANY of their patents. I have PURPOSEFULLY researched and delved into multiple codec technologies so as to AVOID infringing upon ANY current and active patents held by MPEG-LA, Canon and a number of other companies dealing with video compression!

So is my codec as good as MP4 or HVEC? .... In certain circumstances YES!

For a certain bit-rate penalty (i.e. final file size will be slightly larger),
my codec will nearly match the visual quality of 2K and 4K MP4 or HVEC. 
I am going to say it will match 90% to 95% of the quality with only a 
minor (in my opinion) file size penalty. If you are willing to use and 
accept a minorly higher bit rate, the visual quality will be very comparable.

Again, we shall see what the real world says!

---

You're free to download and use or NOT download and use my code!
Will it brick your camera? IT MIGHT! I can only test to a personal-level
and very basic extent and thus requires widespread usage to see any
inherent problems. Ergo, I say USE AT YOUR OWN RISK and --YOU--
WILL ASSUME all liabilities and/or tend to all arising issues if you see 
or need to fix any problems that may arise out of use of my code. 

I'm just annoyed at Canon and hopefully my annoyance might
bring about a solution that will help a few people (or many!) 
who just want a decent codec that I just happen to have 
developed and merely want to share with the rest of the world
in all its unpolished, non-commercial Do-it-Yourself form!


----------



## zim (Mar 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm not the genius in this group for sure but having lost my wife to cancer at a young age I'm smart enough to know there isn't a person on earth who can guarantee they have X number of years left. Furthermore, it's not a demonstration of _wisdom_ to brag about things that could very well be out of one's hands.
> 
> While this is entertaining, if there were a call for funding for this project, I would never lay my money down.
> 
> Jack



Jack you come over as a really nice guy, this post made me feel really sad.

The very best regards


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2018)

Zim, what is sad is not realizing that what we have is a gift and making the best use of it while we can. While I'm not always perfectly nice my goal is to be the best I can be as it should be for all of us. I suppose some people are happier imagining there is no end but I prefer the truth.  

However, I applaud those with creative genius and initiative who tackle the impossible and hopefully succeed. The question is, what do we have in this instance?  

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Zim, what is sad is not realizing that what we have is a gift and making the best use of it while we can. While I'm not always perfectly nice my goal is to be the best I can be as it should be for all of us. I suppose some people are happier imagining there is no end but I prefer the truth.
> ...



My feelings essentially, too.

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 24, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Zim, what is sad is not realizing that what we have is a gift and making the best use of it while we can. While I'm not always perfectly nice my goal is to be the best I can be as it should be for all of us. I suppose some people are happier imagining there is no end but I prefer the truth.
> ...



Don, he's not asking for donations, he's just spinning yarns. With all the mean-spirited trolling out there, it's almost nice to have some good-natured trolling.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 27, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Zim, what is sad is not realizing that what we have is a gift and making the best use of it while we can. While I'm not always perfectly nice my goal is to be the best I can be as it should be for all of us. I suppose some people are happier imagining there is no end but I prefer the truth.
> ...



===

It's not your job to remove people from the forum. It's your "perogative" to read people's posts and comment on them. Please do tell me EXACTLY what is impossible about my project? Nothing about it is at all impossible since I've done most of the work already AND codec development is one of my normal job duties anyways.

The delay you seeing is NOT a technical one...let's just say something a little bit larger than what you and I have imagined is just about to be introduced and I thought I'd hold off just a bit longer so I don't cause too many problems for Canon. 

It's personal decision of mine in a bit of professional courtesy towards Canon!

The announcement won't stop my codec introduction, it just merely delays it to sometime around or soon after NAB. 

Keep searching and reading all the various Canon Rumor websites for the big news from Canon...it's a doozy of an announcement!

I knew Canon was working on this for a while now but I didn't know just how far along they were and now that I've been sent some "Image Proof" I will say that on the first day it sells, I will be on the local Canon dealer's website that day with some online moolah in hand to be eagerly spent!


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 27, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Until there is good evidence it's just a story...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

When the 'doozy announcement' doesn't happen, Canon will have delayed it for reasons he knows but cannot share. The magic unicorn codec will also need to be delayed accordingly, of course.


----------



## zim (Mar 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Zim, what is sad is not realizing that what we have is a gift and making the best use of it while we can. While I'm not always perfectly nice my goal is to be the best I can be as it should be for all of us. I suppose some people are happier imagining there is no end but I prefer the truth.
> 
> However, I applaud those with creative genius and initiative who tackle the impossible and hopefully succeed. The question is, what do we have in this instance?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,
I was really not making any comment on anything other than the first part of your post. Seems like it didn't come over that way, apologies if it did.

This is one of the more amusing threads. It would be so easy to get this verified and silence the doubters. So the question is indeed what do we have in this instance.

Regards


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> When the 'doozy announcement' doesn't happen, Canon will have delayed it for reasons he knows but cannot share. The magic unicorn codec will also need to be delayed accordingly, of course.



===

In this case, I ABSOLUTELY, COMPLETELY THINK it is the best course of action since the announcement (i.e. technically a leak) is soooo mindblowing that it would take away the magic of it. Like I said earlier it won't STOP ME from releasing the codec, it merely delays it to a more appropriate time. So get out your credit cards cuz this one is a good one....I'm waiting in line FIRST UP!

It's Your call Canon! I've seen the photos and the text! Give us some more DETAILS and a CONCRETE RELEASE DATE!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> In equally likely events......
> 
> My efforts to teach the cat photography are progressing. Photography of mice and small birds is working well, but attempts to change lenses are thwarted by a lack of opposable thumbs and a desire to build forts out of the gear.



Maybe if you gave the cat a Sony it could do it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

Clearly it's the LACK of a proper magic CODEC that's holding your cat back. I really hope one comes along soon!


----------



## mppix (Mar 28, 2018)

Best laugh in a while...

I admire the OP's courage to post this in a forum of technically inclined people. Anyone with the slightest knowledge of real-time computing or video processing would know better.
Ever tried to encode 4K 4:4:4 12/14bit video on a workstation?


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 28, 2018)

mppix said:


> Best laugh in a while...
> 
> I admire the OP's courage to post this in a forum of technically inclined people. Anyone with the slightest knowledge of real-time computing or video processing would know better.
> Ever tried to encode 4K 4:4:4 12/14bit video on a workstation?



===

Hell ya!I do it EVERY day! 16-bit codecs with my largest encode/decode system (IN REAL-TIME TOO at 60 FPS!) being 32,768 pixels by 2160 pixels! See the attached photos for the SMALL SYSTEM which is "only" 16,384 x 2160 pixels at 16-bits per colour channel.

This is MY downstairs workstation with 4x 4K 55" screens or a total of 16,384 x 2160 pixels of four video streams at 60 fps with REAL-TIME recording AND playback! And YES that is MY PERSONALLY DESIGNED AND CUSTOM CODED codec doing that! So YEAH! I think that I DEFINITELY CAN design a codec when I can record and playback FOUR TIMES DCI 4K at up to 60 fps using my own codecs (they're not MP4 or HVEC!)

Note there is a Rear 4K screen but is isn't shown on this. There are versions of this system that I designed that have EIGHT SCREENS being truly 360 degree surround-view. 

And NO this is not a cheap system....the SMALL SYSTEM is around $75,000 US for just the display hardware and high end multi-GPU workstation!

The user interfaces and the multi-stream display system code I ALSO design FROM SCRATCH! Below is just ONE example!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 28, 2018)

And in case you're wondering, the aircraft control system above is designed for a 130,000 lbs (around 47,000 KG) FULLY AUTONOMOUS DRONE....usually used for autonomous GPS mapping, Oil'n'Gas survey, autonomous transport and other uses.

And yes the drone has PURE vision recognition since it's scanning ALL OF those 4x 4k videos at currently 60 fps using SOBEL edge detection to auto-recognize up to 65,000 objects per second against a 200,000 objects database of terrain, vehicles, aircraft, buildings, etc for anti-collision avoidance and specialty applications! For the high speed SCRAMJET/Rocket versions, we can go up to 99,999 metres altitude (350,000 ft) at 9999 knots (11,500+MPH) at an image recording and SOBEL scan rate of as much as 10,000 FPS using high-speed FPGA and onboard GPU systems.

ANY QUESTIONS....!!!


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 28, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> And in case you're wondering, the aircraft control system above is designed for a 130,000 lbs (around 47,000 KG) FULLY AUTONOMOUS DRONE....and YES those icons for JDAM and Hellfire bays are very very VERY REAL!
> 
> And yes the drone has PURE vision recognition since it's scanning ALL OF those 4x 4k videos at currently 60 fps using SOBEL edge detection to auto-recognize and auto-target up to 65,000 objects per second against a 200,000 objects database of terrain, vehicles, aircraft, buildings and persons! For the high speed SCRAMJET versions, we can go up to 99,999 metres altitude at 9999 knots (11,500+MPH) at an image recording and SOBEL scan rate of as much as 10,000 FPS using high-speed FPGA and onboard GPU systems.
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS....!!!



Harry, I continue to be amused. You've clearly read Swift, and found him much too subtle. Perhaps you should go to work in DC: a certain politician needs someone who can talk with a straight face. 

You asked for questions: since you work in engineering, how about giving us a couple of falsifiable hypotheses to chew on? What's the latest possible date for the big Canon announcement? And about your codec, when is the latest we can see a public beta posted? When can we definitely say "Harry was wrong?"

*Note to Neuro and Don: remember that backward time travel violates causality.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 28, 2018)

Spock said:


> It is refreshing to meet another programmer of similar abilities. Have you considered joining Star Fleet? We can use a being of your talents. There are bugs on the display screen of the Enterprise that require fixing. I designed the system, but due to problems with the Klingons, I have not had the time to properly test it.



That's too much. Your name. ;D ;D

You win.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 28, 2018)

Spock said:


> It is refreshing to meet another programmer of similar abilities. Have you considered joining Star Fleet? We can use a being of your talents. There are bugs on the display screen of the Enterprise that require fixing. I designed the system, but due to problems with the Klingons, I have not had the time to properly test it.



There are Klingons off the starboard bow!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 28, 2018)

Spock said:


> It is refreshing to meet another programmer of similar abilities. Have you considered joining Star Fleet? We can use a being of your talents. There are bugs on the display screen of the Enterprise that require fixing. I designed the system, but due to problems with the Klingons, I have not had the time to properly test it.



===

Bugs on the display screen? It's the ERGONOMICS you need to worry about more!

Have you EVER sat in one of the Main Bridge chairs for hours at a time?
The backs and sets are far too low. You'll get neck cramps and lower back problems in a mere two or three operator shifts!

You need switchable display screens that can rotate at any angle to take into account left and right-handed people AND their varying heights and body sizes!

I think I like my Captain's Chair with the hydraulic suspension system MUCH better!

Eeeek! Your main bridge is a HORROR STORY of ergonomics much less graphics!

I'll be reporting you to the Klingon High Council who now has direct oversight on all things ergonomic for all Starfleet Vessels. Their Ergonomics Council Statutes and Bylaw Enforcement team will make you pay DEARLY for this travesty!

They DO still have Agonizers in that division you should well know!

I find your lack of faith in the ergonomic council disturbing.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2018)

zim, i put on thick skin before visiting CR so no worry no matter what.

My world is too normal to fully appreciate what's transpiring here! 

Jack


----------



## LDS (Mar 28, 2018)

Spock said:


> There are bugs on the display screen of the Enterprise that require fixing.



Please, tell Kirk to stop ordering warp speed while a red shirt engineer is out cleaning the camera lenses... I know Vulcans think clear filters on lenses are illogical and impact IQ, but when planets are damp and full of insect they help...

Anyway keep shields up when flying low in the atmosphere, especially at sunset...


----------



## hne (Mar 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Spock said:
> 
> 
> > It is refreshing to meet another programmer of similar abilities. Have you considered joining Star Fleet? We can use a being of your talents. There are bugs on the display screen of the Enterprise that require fixing. I designed the system, but due to problems with the Klingons, I have not had the time to properly test it.
> ...



Ouch! I'm wearing a red shirt today. Dress shirt though, so I guess I'll survive the evening.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> My world is too normal to fully appreciate what's transpiring here!



A mantra for the internet age!


----------



## unfocused (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m guessing Harry has not had a date in a very long time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I’m guessing Harry has not had a date in a very long time.



I'm reminded of this song from a 70s/80s rock group:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> The delay you seeing is NOT a technical one...let's just say something a little bit larger than what you and I have imagined is just about to be introduced and I thought I'd hold off just a bit longer so I don't cause too many problems for Canon.
> 
> It's personal decision of mine in a bit of professional courtesy towards Canon!
> 
> ...



Is the C700 FF your 'doozy' announcement? It was really professionally courteous of you to not release your magic rainbow-farting-unicorn codec around this time, that would surely have detracted from Canon's C700 FF annouuncement. I'm not sure how, exactly, maybe the dual excitement of your magic codec and a full frame Cinema EOS in a different form factor than the 1D C would have combined to give millions of people thrill-induced SUDDEN CORONARY EVENTS and you were worried that your CRACK LEGAL TEAM (or legal team on crack, as the case may be) would be overwhlemed with wrongful death lawsuits. 

Meanwhile, grab your moolah and get in line! Hurry, there's no time to waste, at $33,000 the C700 FF will be flying off the shelves, and you don't want to be left out in the cold.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 28, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I’m guessing Harry has not had a date in a very long time.



Hey, lets not be crude here.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 28, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> This is MY downstairs workstation with 4x 4K 55" screens or a total of 16,384 x 2160 pixels of four video streams at 60 fps with REAL-TIME recording AND playback! And YES that is MY PERSONALLY DESIGNED AND CUSTOM CODED codec doing that! So YEAH! I think that I DEFINITELY CAN design a codec when I can record and playback FOUR TIMES DCI 4K at up to 60 fps using my own codecs (they're not MP4 or HVEC!)
> 
> Note there is a Rear 4K screen but is isn't shown on this. There are versions of this system that I designed that have EIGHT SCREENS being truly 360 degree surround-view.
> 
> ...



This guy did it already: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUUEGUsihec and in a very similar manner!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2018)

;D ;D 

Jack


----------



## LDS (Mar 28, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > This is MY downstairs workstation with 4x 4K 55" screens or a total of 16,384 x 2160 pixels of four video streams at 60 fps with REAL-TIME recording AND playback! And YES that is MY PERSONALLY DESIGNED AND CUSTOM CODED codec doing that! So YEAH! I think that I DEFINITELY CAN design a codec when I can record and playback FOUR TIMES DCI 4K at up to 60 fps using my own codecs (they're not MP4 or HVEC!)
> ...



Yes, but they don't run everything out a single 5D MKII... just, they UI I guess won't look like a MySpace web site...


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 28, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > The delay you seeing is NOT a technical one...let's just say something a little bit larger than what you and I have imagined is just about to be introduced and I thought I'd hold off just a bit longer so I don't cause too many problems for Canon.
> ...



===

Actually NO! It wasn't the C700 FF announcement that is the big deal but the combined Canon Android-OS Smartphone with a VERY LARGE SENSOR than any other smartphone! A phone with basically almost the same one as the Canon 7D Mk2's sensor. It's a BIG and THICK smartphone but with an APS-C sensor on it, it's great for family vacations, those on-a-tight-filming-budget and student film-makers and people like me who would REALLY LIKE AND WANT just one single device for smartphone calling/internet access and DSLR-like quality photo-taking!

I have posted pics I received from a UK source in another forum topic and since I pixel-peeped those photos pretty diligently, I am inclined to believe more-likely-tha-not, that these are PROBABLY 3D-printed prototype-boxes of a COMBINED Smartphone and DSLR product that Canon will introduce probably to compete in the same market as that ultra high-end Red Hydrogen phone! And I am GUESSING at this level of prototyping (aka 30 devices currently testing as said in the wild) the development is pretty far along being released by September/October 2019 probably in time for 2019 Christmas Shopping season! That's my educated guess!

And if the price point is the $1400 U.S. that is indicated, I will bet that MANY gadget freaks like me, will make this one of the GOTO SMARTPHONES especially when it has an APS-C sized sensor onboard....THAT IS THE KILLER APPLICATION! Monster sensor with smartphone functionality!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 28, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > This is MY downstairs workstation with 4x 4K 55" screens or a total of 16,384 x 2160 pixels of four video streams at 60 fps with REAL-TIME recording AND playback! And YES that is MY PERSONALLY DESIGNED AND CUSTOM CODED codec doing that! So YEAH! I think that I DEFINITELY CAN design a codec when I can record and playback FOUR TIMES DCI 4K at up to 60 fps using my own codecs (they're not MP4 or HVEC!)
> ...



===

NOT EVEN CLOSE!!! I'm already running 55 inch screens at 4 x 4k for the small system and 4K x 8 screens using 83 inch screens for a battlespace management system. Plus I'm running REAL-TIME processed and compressed video at multi-gigabyte bandwidths at 500 km wireless ranges which this guy AIN'T EVEN CLOSE TO ACHIEVING!

The codec I designed works on ANY SIZE SCREEN RESOLUTION (up to 2^64 power x 2^64th power resolution) limited ONLY by the number of available GPU cards for compression/decompression/SOBEL edge detection processing. We can order a Microway system that has 256 NVIDIA Workstation class GPU'S that can do 10,000 fps at our normal 8x 4096x2160 if the camera system can do that speed. Some Teledyne/Dalsa CCD chips (NOT CMOS!) CAN do such 10,000 fps frame capture speeds since they are global shutter but the FIVE SECOND codec buffer required is on the order of 28,311,552,000,000 bytes or 28 Terabytes (64-bit RGBA pixels) which we have have done on some systems but that's not a normal order. it's usually 4 screen or 8 screen DCI 4K at 60 fps.


----------



## mppix (Mar 29, 2018)

Facts and fiction.. who cares?


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 29, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ===
> 
> NOT EVEN CLOSE!!! I'm already running 55 inch screens at 4 x 4k for the small system and 4K x 8 screens using 83 inch screens for a battlespace management system. Plus I'm running REAL-TIME processed and compressed video at multi-gigabyte bandwidths at 500 km wireless ranges which this guy AIN'T EVEN CLOSE TO ACHIEVING!



So I now understand that you have access to alien technology, too. I didn't know on this planet we have wireless with 500 km range. On planet Earth, even beam wireless cannot go beyond a couple of miles maximum. 
I'd be grateful if you implement in your codec some kind of interstellar teleportation technology running on Canon 5D models, so that I can bring back to Earth the rolling hills and tranquil waterfalls of planet Naboo recorded by your 4K 4:4:4 codec, as a proof.
Beam me up Scotty!!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 29, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ===
> ...



===

I HATE having to explain to you that we are on quite a bit of a different budget level than you and with our drone-based aerial repeater systems and satellite repeaters we are getting Across the Entire-Earth ranges of wireless signal --- please tell me EXACTLY how multiple Reaper drones can be controlled from Nevada on POV mode while the drone is in Afghanistan --- We do Same thing except at GIGABYTES per second bandwidths! A 300 to 700 MHZ signal (not that we use those frequencies for high bandwidth video signal download just drone control and smaller proxy video!) at high power is giving us as much as 7000 km at 300 MHz to about 600 KM at 700 MHz line of sight!

Here is the BASIC pseudocode equation:
Loss in dB := 32.4 + 20 Log( d ) + 20 Log( f );

At those frequencies we get useful 960x540 proxy video and use satellite and drone repeaters at 10 GHz to 60 GHz frequencies for the 4k/8k/16k video streams.

Our budget for gear and cameras is simply quite a bit more than yours...We have 20 cm x 20 cm CCD chips on some of our cameras at resolutions up to 16384 by 16384 pixels. You ain't getting that sort of gear at your local Best Buy!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



===

Actually, you don't need a 14.5 metre dish...With Milstar and the newer sats, you're only getting 1 to 10 gigabits per second anyways which is why we use in-atmosphere aerial repeaters at 10 GHz to 60 GHz. Bandwidths are MANY GIGABYTES per second. My compression isn't a miracle worker which is why we are limited to realtime 60 fps broadcast/narrowcast and use 10,000 fps for the onboard recorded media unless we go into the Line-of-Sight Optical and UV+ frequency communications range. AND for videoprocessing, YES you actually CAN stuff a 256 GPU Microway system onto a plane!

For POV flying, we found that 60 fps compressed 960x540 pixels video when downsampled sampled from 4k/8k/16k then broadcast live to the surround-view video system you saw earlier and re-expanded to 4K using Lanczos-5 resampling algorithm is more than adequate for POV flight control. That JUST FITS in a one gigabit satcon or a 300 MHz to 700 MHz in-atmosphere connection. LATENCY is only one or two seconds when using satcom which the pilot is trained to compensate for. When using in-atmosphere repeaters, we can get down to 2 or 3 FRAMES of latency (48 milliseconds or less!).

And it actually does NOT cost 3 million PER station using our systems. GaAs or GaN MMC (Monolithic Microwave Circuits) chips attached to COTS workstation GPU's and decent antennae work wonders at a MUCH CHEAPER PRICE!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > we use in-atmosphere aerial repeaters at 10 GHz to 60 GHz.
> ...



===

Hmmmm....How about 6-axis Gyroscopically-controlled dishes attached to an SDR (Software Defined Radio) going at say 90,000 ft drone to drone. The K, X, V and W-band problems with tropospheric and ionic scintillation, cloud attenuation, gaseous absorption, fade, rain attenuation, etc. issues are not the Big Deals you are making them out to be. It's call DSP (Digital Signal Processing - aka probablistic signal state determination) -- SO WHY NOT USE IT to recover your signals! You can also Transmit at a Higher Power Level too!

Just because YOU haven't done it...doesn't mean we haven't !!!

In fact, we've been doing this for quite sometime now...

I think OUR MSc EE's and PhD's (Physics/Math) have a combined experience level of like 300+ years! Some of them INVENTED the signal recovery techniques you've read in your textbooks!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



===

;-) How about just because I sound like an A$$ doesn't mean I actually am one....or in other words.....I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way! ....OR.... I ain't the RF and Microwave+ expert, our engineers are. I just do video software! I will defer to their expertise. I just read the script I'm given!

Actually AM NOT kidding about some of them being pioneers in modern RF and Microwave+ signals processing !!! I have enough understanding to be dangerous but of course I should temper that with -- I DO VIDEO SOFTWARE -- NOT RF and MM wave ASP/DSP! I'm not the expert -- YOU tell THEM what can and cannot be done!
cuz evidently what you say is impossible THEY HAVE ALREADY DONE!!!!


----------



## Mariandvd (Mar 30, 2018)

Any Eta on the codec is welcome? Soon Canon can release C200 with XAVC and 10bits support and the codec functionality is reduced. Maybe Canon is heading to C100 Mk iii with 10bits support. Time will tell.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2018)

Mariandvd said:


> Any Eta on the codec is welcome? Soon Canon can release C200 with XAVC and 10bits support and the codec functionality is reduced. Maybe Canon is heading to C100 Mk iii with 10bits support. Time will tell.



The ETA is April 1st or the sixth Tuesday in May, whichever comes later.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mariandvd said:
> 
> 
> > Any Eta on the codec is welcome? Soon Canon can release C200 with XAVC and 10bits support and the codec functionality is reduced. Maybe Canon is heading to C100 Mk iii with 10bits support. Time will tell.
> ...



I think I know who will be the first target of the drone strike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2018)

Any predictions on what we can expect April 1? Hard to beat what we've already seen.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Any predictions on what we can expect April 1? Hard to beat what we've already seen.
> 
> Jack



This year a dead man rose from the grave on April 1, so I think anything is possible.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2018)

I think the dating is suspect but good point. However it wasn't a joke. 

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 31, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



Harry, don't jump the shark!!


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is a screenshot of the Windows, iOS, MacOS, Android and Linux CODEC control program which can be run in almost ANY video editor, video player and transcoder application that is Windows Direct-X/Apple/Linux/iOS/Android compatible (i.e. BM Resolve, Adobe CC, Corel Video Studio, Vegas, Avid, Lightworks, FCP-Pro, AVI-Synth, Virtual Dub).

AND YES the CODEC itself works on the Canon 7D Mk1/2, 6D mk1/2, 5D mk 2/3/4, 1Dx mk1/2, XC-10/XC-15, M5/M6, C100, C200, C300, C500 and C700 cameras NOW!

I will likely also be able to to install the codecs on the G-series/Powershots and Ti/Rebel series too but I haven't tested those yet!

The screen capture you see controls the system from WITHIN your editor/player/transcoder and the CODEC itself is set via on-screen menus that contain ALL the options noted in the screen capture but are specially fitted for the menu screens and buttons on the cameras themselves!

In terms of output image sizes and frame rates, whatever your hardware supports will be allowed to be forced by the user using the menu screens. The codec tries to sample from the ENTIRE sensor at whatever resolution you specify but if necessary in order to attain the desired frame rate, it will use a middle-of-sensor crop. Obviously a 7D can't do 60 fps 4K...BUT...it CAN do 24 or 25 fps at 4K resolutions! It can ALSO do much FASTER frame rates at lower resolutions AND it can do 4:2:2 10 bit ! IN ADDITION if your camera has the horsepower and card space, you can export/save MULTIPLE output file formats, pixel resolutions, colour sample types and bit rates AT THE SAME TIME !!!!!!

EVERYTHING is BUILT INTO the codec ITSELF --- You DO NOT NEED ANYTHING ELSE other than your normal video editor/player/transcoder and your normal Canon Camera model!

You can also burn-into the imagery of ONE or MORE output files ALL timecode, GPS location, other user-defined metadata and on-screen overlays 

AND HERE IS THE FINAL SUPER-DUPER FEATURE THAT MANY HAVE REQUESTED !!!

Every Video Frame and ALL METADATA can NOW BE ENCRYPTED using user selectable TwoFish and/or AES-256 bit encryption so that ALL your still images
AND video files are now FULLY ENCRYPTED to the highest level of security on your local flash media cards AND on any external storage devices AND network IP streams!

ONLY THOSE WHO HAVE THE CORRECT PASSCODE will be able to decode the 
images AND EACH still image/video folder set can have a DIFFERENT passcodes 
so clients are allowed to open ONLY their OWN files and folders!

SO YEAH !!!! I've made a working Canon Still Photo and Cinema EOS camera codec!

So TOUCHE Canon! 

Bon Appetit!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2018)

I tried loading the screenshot on my 1D X and it bricked my camera. What do I do now, Harry?!?


----------



## JBSF (Apr 5, 2018)

Didn't I just see Rey pull one of these out of a junked freighter and install it in the Millenium Falcon?


----------



## JBSF (Apr 5, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ONLY THOSE WHO HAVE THE CORRECT PASSCODE will be able to decode the
> images AND EACH still image/video folder set can have a DIFFERENT passcodes
> so clients are allowed to open ONLY their OWN files and folders!



The secret decoder ring is available by sending cash only to my account in Bermuda.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 5, 2018)

JBSF said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ONLY THOSE WHO HAVE THE CORRECT PASSCODE will be able to decode the
> ...



I’m wondering what clients are supposed to do with their super secret encoded pictures.


----------



## tron (Apr 5, 2018)

unfocused said:


> JBSF said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...


They will just not be able to view their imaginary pictures! No problem! This is what imagination is for after all ;D


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I tried loading the screenshot on my 1D X and it bricked my camera. What do I do now, Harry?!?



===

Tsk Tsk! YOUR SARCASM I actually DO understand and will brush off because obviously you are technically inclined but simply skeptical which is understandable. It's the OTHER posters I am kinda annoyed at! Anyways it's not too long now! YOU try programming a codec that does all that you saw in the screen capture!

And you should know better in your 1Dx dig....in that you need some VERY special programming skills to upload code into a camera that NORMALLY MUST be sent into Canon for BIOS upgrades/fixes. THAT ONE took some time to figure out! Even Magic Lantern couldn't figure that one out!

Not an impossible task JUST A VERY VERY DIFFICULT ONE TO FIGURE OUT!

I didn't even have to reverse engineer it! Pure long-lived coding expertise!

Canon hasn't exactly made it EASY for any of us to use our gear THE WAY --WE-- want to use it NOT THE WAY CANON WANTS --- WHAT WE THE PEOPLE WANT --- !!!!!

So I am giving people what WE THE PEOPLE WANT --- And if you have ANY feature requests you can email me them using the user interface contact information which will be embedded into the program itself.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 5, 2018)

tron said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > JBSF said:
> ...



===

I use Private/Public Keys and Secure Key Exchanges! Your clients can decode YOUR SPECIFIC images because you encrypt using their public encryption key and they have their private keys OR you can encode with a single symmetric key that is specific to your client. They key issue Is I use TWO algorithms, TwoFish and AES-256 so that the user can choose which key strength to use from 256 bits (AES) up to 8192 bits for a multi-layered variation of TwoFish.

If you lose your keys or someone steals your camera they can't SEE or READ the photos since I wipe the key from the camera's on-board cache (overwritten many times to prevent bitwise recovery by state-level agencies). I would memorize your keys or at least store them somewhere safe and NOT PERMANENTLY on the camera! You can reload the keys via an ALSO-passcode-encrypted XML file from a separate memory card.

Reporters and other Security-conscious People have been wanting this feature on cameras for a LOOONG TIME --- Now they can have it!


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 6, 2018)

MODERATORS: please shut this thread down. Nothing even vaguely constructive or interesting coming out of it. Thank you.


----------



## LDS (Apr 6, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> YOU try programming a codec that does all that you saw in the screen capture!



Actually, that screen capture does show nothing but a lot of simple controls laid down in an ugly UI, all the sliders the same - something that takes less than half an hour using the visual design tool you used (you could have changed the application icon form the default one...). Feel free to publish a working sample, of course, maybe with one of your videos of Nessie, or your neighbour Elvis singing at your last birthday. But do it before ninjas from Canon (you can spot them form the red ring around the neck) delete all your files because you shamed them so much. 

You know, technical people are skeptical one, as long as they don't see something work as advertised, they don't believe it at all. It's in the DNA...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 6, 2018)

Zeidora said:


> MODERATORS: please shut this thread down. Nothing even vaguely constructive or interesting coming out of it. Thank you.



I'm sympathetic, but opposed to shutting down threads simply because they are not constructive or are uninteresting. If those were the standards, we wouldn't have very many threads on this site.

I do however, see enough red flags popping up in Harry's comments that I think it might be a good idea for the moderators to flag his IP Address for the authorities just in case. There is a certain level of aggression here (The talk about armed drone strikes for example) that suggests a friendly visit from the local police as a precautionary measure might be prudent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> JBSF said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't I just see Rey pull one of these out of a junked freighter and install it in the Millenium Falcon?
> ...



I don't know which universe you're from, Don, but in my universe the whole Buzz Lightyear thing happened a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away. 

I believe that Harry is actually a Changeling, one of the Founders of the Dominion. He's here to pave the way for their forthcoming invasion of the Alpha Quadrant, and this codec will be so popular that every camera owner in the world will download it, leading to mass hysteria and a weakening of our species' resolve when it turns out to offer only 4:1:1 chroma subsampling and 8-bit output. 

Beam me up!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I am a believer in the multiverse, where there are an infinite number of parallel universes, all differing to some degree. In some, Buzz Lightyear is real, in some the changelings are getting ready to invade Alpha Quadrant, there is even a universe where Ahsanford has a Canon 50F1.4 IS Lens, but none of them have the magic codec....



A monkey with a typewriter producing the complete works of William Shakespeare, yes. Magic codec, no. Got it.


----------



## tron (Apr 6, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > MODERATORS: please shut this thread down. Nothing even vaguely constructive or interesting coming out of it. Thank you.
> ...


If the moderators do not shut it I guess we are allowed to call Harry names for such bullsh!t though.

Harry unless you have code that can be installed on a camera you are a LIAR. Period.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 6, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Here is a screenshot of the Windows, iOS, MacOS, Android and Linux CODEC control program which can be run in almost ANY video editor, video player and transcoder application that is Windows Direct-X/Apple/Linux/iOS/Android compatible (i.e. BM Resolve, Adobe CC, Corel Video Studio, Vegas, Avid, Lightworks, FCP-Pro, AVI-Synth, Virtual Dub).
> [...]


The screenshot does not prove anything. I can make it with a mockup tool in less than 10min and a more beautiful and functional one, too. The screenshot you provided actually indicates that you don't know simple principle of hierarchical design. Who puts ALL options ON THE SAME SCREEN and CLUTTERS the view? Now I UNDERSTAND why your testing is taking so much time. If you want to TEST it (combinatorial testing) as it is it would take close to infinite time to TRULY TEST IT ALL.
And by the way, in your screenshot there was no option to load an image or video file!! 
Anyway, your screenshot does not show that there is actually a working program behind it that could possibly accept a user's settings and produce something good using the in-camera processing resources. 
And let's make it easier for you: if your supposed program (codec whatever) runs on any of those OS flavors mentioned, forget the in camera processing and release the code for skeptic users to just run it on their computer and check whether it can encode/decode/transcode a sample MXF or MP4 file recorded by a camera. If you do that a skeptic user can find that there is actually something going on in your claim.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> The screenshot does not prove anything.



Yes, it does. I have proof, too!


----------



## unfocused (Apr 6, 2018)

tron said:


> ...Harry unless you have code that can be installed on a camera you are a LIAR. Period.



This is what I can't get my head around. Harry started out talking about how he was going to create a magic code for Canon that was supposed to do remarkable video things. Since I don't do video, I didn't really care, but just found it mildly interesting.

Then, multiple pages later he's showing some Commodore 64 style computer screen shot that proves his success and I'm wondering what the heck that has to do with his original project. Now he's talking about a super secret encoding so that clients can only see photos if they have the code, and I'm wondering how he thinks these "clients" are supposed to use these encoded photos that only they can see.

Along the way he's talking about firing missiles from drones and babbling about a large sensor smart phone that even a technology idiot like me can see would have to defy the laws of physics to work. 

I kind of want to see how this all ends, because I'm curious just what kind of delusional we are dealing with here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2018)

Wondering?? It's all about providing some insane humour on a sometimes boring CR site.  And some want it shut down?  I say let it play out.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Apr 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wondering?? It's all about providing some insane humour on a sometimes boring CR site.  And some want it shut down?  I say let it play out.
> 
> Jack



Yes, it is far more interesting than the droning on and on of the countless mirrorless threads.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > JBSF said:
> ...



===

THANK YOU!!!! You were the ONLY ONE who got the reference!

My Gamma Quadrant CODEC name is from STAR TREK VOYAGER in the 1990's
where the crew of the Voyager were sent to the Delta Quadrant but in 
THIS CASE i thought Gamma Quadrant was more appropriate!

-- I put 4:1:1 in there for the DV (i.e. 1990's Digital TAPE-based video format)
because in some case for scientific visualization one needs specific luma/chroma
information NOT offered by 4:2:0 and there CUSTOM sampling schema such as Hexachromatic used within specialized systems.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 6, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a screenshot of the Windows, iOS, MacOS, Android and Linux CODEC control program which can be run in almost ANY video editor, video player and transcoder application that is Windows Direct-X/Apple/Linux/iOS/Android compatible (i.e. BM Resolve, Adobe CC, Corel Video Studio, Vegas, Avid, Lightworks, FCP-Pro, AVI-Synth, Virtual Dub).
> ...



---

The user interface is a simple control system. It's NOT MEANT to be pretty!
The CODEC is meant FOR THE CAMERA...the menu system just controls it outside of a camera. The load imagery (media files) button is on another screen - I was just showing you what options ARE AVAILABLE!

And combinatorial system testing IS A NO BRAINER...I have a four GPU system,
it takes MERE MINUTES to do all the combinations of PIXEL TYPES, resolutions, bit rate and pixel depth.

My Testing of codec itself IS NOT THE ISSUE...the codec works fine!
It's the hook into Canon's onboard Camera BIOS that is the issue!

I am having the SAME ISSUES that Magic Lantern had. You can BRICK
a camera if you put a BIOS hook in the wrong place in the Microcode.
My codec is useless if it can't get loaded onto the camera properly
and hook into the right microcode addresses ... and EACH MODEL 
is different ESPECIALLY the 1Dx/1Dc and C100/C200/C300/C500/C700 
series which are the MOST problematic. on the higher end models, 
you normally have to send them into Canon to get bios upgrades.
I have figured out a more gentle method to upload a bios addition 
in those higher end models.


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wondering?? It's all about providing some insane humour on a sometimes boring CR site.  And some want it shut down?  I say let it play out.
> 
> Jack



Couldn't agree more. Between the "canon is *******" and "Sony kicks canons ass" comments, and all the same snarky canon user comments in defence, it all gets a little boring to read day after day, page after page. 

At least with this, I feel like I'm a reading a conspiracy theory short story. I'm hooked. I can't wait to see how it plays out. ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> I'm hooked. I can't wait to see how it plays out. ;D



Ah, but it doesn't end! You see, tomorrow Scheherazade...I mean Harry, will come up with another tale of wonder to keep us enthralled.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 7, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hooked. I can't wait to see how it plays out. ;D
> ...



===

Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
It is just a small slice of what I can do...AND it is VERY VERY REAL !!!!

My code is something people can EASILY read and understand! 
I created it all from scratch and it can do things people cannot even imagine!

The Codec BIOS Loader is on-schedule for completion sometime just after the end of NAB.......

Be Here For The Reveal or Be Square!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 7, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



Harry, if the codec runs outside of a camera, isn't it time for external code-review?

By the way, what language is that? Seems to have a mix of features I don't recognize. But then, I've been out of programming for quite a while.

Please understand that NOTHING (sic) you've predicted has become reality so far, so you need to be careful to maintain plot continuity.


----------



## tron (Apr 7, 2018)

Actual code my .....
These are actual comments .... actually ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 7, 2018)

tron said:


> Actual code my .....
> These are actual comments .... actually ;D



Different languages use different constructs for inline comments; also, some do not have a Function keyword, and others are case-sensitive. Yours has a combination of language features I don't recognize as pertaining to one, single language. Again, it could be a newer language/variant I haven't used, but...

Plot continuity...


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 7, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
> It is just a small slice of what I can do...AND it is VERY VERY REAL !!!!
> 
> My code is something people can EASILY read and understand!
> ...



So you have written your code for the CODEC in Pascal!!   
That is your evidence!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 7, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
> ...


I had forgotten that {} were valid comment delimiters in Pascal. Well, he did mention Pascal early in this thread.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33975.msg703551#msg703551


----------



## tron (Apr 8, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Actual code my .....
> ...


Please try to refer to Harry not me! I have been sarcastic to Harry by the way...

By the way: Actual code my .... was in place for Actual code my @$$ ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 8, 2018)

tron said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Yeah, sorry. Typing fast, thinking slow.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 8, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
> ...



===

The reason i did it in Delphi/Lazarus is that I have a REALLY FANCY cross-compiler that will be run on the final code that keeps the output assembler PURELY to Coretex A4 instructions which is what the Canon DIGIC chips use. Normally, BOTH the Lazarus and Delphi compilers can output ARM Chip code but TEND to create assembler instructions and extensions that are specific to Qualcomm Snapdragon and other similar cores which is a PROBLEM!

I MUST HAVE a restriction to ONLY Coretex instructions so the codec works on ALL the major Canon Still Image and Cinema EOS Models from 25 MHz up to 1.5 GHz clock speeds.

AND to muddy the waters EVEN MORE THAN I ALREADY AM....I can get 4K (4096 by 2160 pixels) at 24, 25 and 30 fps video OUT OF a Canon 6D Mk2 and 7Dmk2 AND the Canon M5/M6 cameras AND the Canon 5D Mk2 and mk3 (mk4 already has 4k)

I HAVE THE SUPER-DUPER-SECRET CODING SAUCE TO DO IT !!!!!

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aaahh aha aha aha aha I DID IT CANON !!!! I DID IT !!!!!!!

.... OOGAH OOGAH OOGAH ....

May the Fish (or the Force!) Be With You! ALWAYS!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 8, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



The gold medal ain't been won until the lab tests come back; likewise, until your "secret sauce" has been taste-tested (and passed FDA health and safety standards), it's nothing more than






​


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2018)

This is almost as funny as CNN and their favorite topic!  Always a new twist but where are the results?

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> but where are the results?



Jack, a good shaggy dog story is about the journey, not the destination.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> where are the results?
> 
> Jack



Yeah, how can I install this on my camera and will Canon ever touch my camera again.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 8, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > This is almost as funny as CNN and their favorite topic!  Always a new twist but where are the results?
> ...



He could start with simple sub-pixel imaging, then move on to quantum sub-pixel imaging. ;D


----------



## LDS (Apr 9, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.



That's just a long comment for a file header, and a prototype of a function using your logorrheic style. No actual code.

Then there's your usual technobabble - btw, it's "Cortex", not "Coretex"... and I don't remember an A4 one (Apple A4 is a different beast...)


----------



## zim (Apr 10, 2018)

LDS said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
> ...



// Harry is just teasing
// With those stub fn and sub
// He's actually just baiting everyone
// Before releasing on GitHub and blowing your minds
// ^^ hot code comments ^^

Public voido brick7d() 
{
Return "I want to believe";
}


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 10, 2018)

LDS said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some ACTUAL CODEC CODE I am using in this project.
> ...



---

A4 is a specific sub-model of the Cortex (misspelling fixed!) cores used by embedded device makers which is even MORE RISC-y (i.e. reduced instructions) for power-saving reasons. The compiler is supposed to do all the fancy logic to allow higher-level functions that more CISC-y (i.e. more complex) cpu instruction sets do at the hardware level. A4 is NOT an Apple moniker but rather something originally from either Texas Instruments or Qualcomm (not sure!) who licence the ARM architecture from ARM itself but I am seeing that A4 moniker in the actual ARM company's (i.e. the Advanced RISC Machines company now owned by Softbank) documentation I've got.

Canon uses this A4 core for simple power-saving reasons at 25 MHz up to 1.5 GHz
in its DIGIC series of camera image processing and control CPU's.


I ain't no mere beginner in this...Here is how to do SIMPLE AND EFFECTIVE EDGE DETECTION from MY OWN CODE i designed all by myself from scratch which WILL run on ARM, Intel/AMD, MIPS, IBM Power, SuperSPARC and various DSP processors
INCLUDING the Canon DIGIC series:


COPY this code to a Landscape-mode using 10 point narrow font in a word processing document to see the entire RATHER NICELY DOCUMENTED code segment.
THIS BELOW CODE SEGMENT IS FULLY GNU GPL 3.0 OPEN SOURCE LICENCE FOR YOU programmers: Have at it for modification but REMEMBER to keep your work and modifications to this code to the GNU GPL 3.0 licence terms!


Procedure Apply_Convolution_Filter_to_Pixel( Var Any_Bitmap, Temporary_Storage_Bitmap: Virtual_Bitmap; Starting_X_Coordinate, Starting_Y_Coordinate, Index_to_Start_of_Filter: Large_Integer; Var Convolution_Kernel: Array of Large_Integer; Procedure_to_Run_After_Each_Convolution_Kernel: After_Each_Convolution_Kernel_Procedure_Type );

Var
x, y, i,

Current_X_Coordinate,
Current_Y_Coordinate,

Current_Pixel_Brightness,
Original_Pixel_Brightness,

Final_Convolution_Result,
Final_Convolution_Grid_Result,

Convolution_Kernel_Width,
Convolution_Kernel_Height,

X_Centre_of_Kernel,
Y_Centre_Of_Kernel,

Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold,

Type_of_Output_Image_Desired : Large_Integer;

New_Pixel,
Sampled_Pixel,
Original_Pixel : RGB_Pixel_Type;

New_Pixel_Brightness : Floating_Point;

Convolution_Operation_is_Additive : Boolean_Type;

Begin
Try
// Find out if this is the first convolution kernel applied in a series of filters
if Index_to_Start_of_Filter = ZERO then
Convolution_Operation_is_Additive := FALSE // Assume that this is the first in a series of kernels being applied
else
Convolution_Operation_is_Additive := TRUE; // Assume that this is the second or later in a series of kernels being applied

Original_Pixel := Get_Pixel( Any_Bitmap, Starting_X_Coordinate, Starting_Y_Coordinate );
Original_Pixel_Brightness := Get_Greyscale_Value_of_RGB_Pixel( Original_Pixel );

Final_Convolution_Result := ZERO;
Final_Convolution_Grid_Result := ZERO;

Convolution_Kernel_Height := Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter ];
Convolution_Kernel_Width := Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 1 ];

// The location of where the X, Y coordinate of where the convolution kernel itself should be centred over a pixel
X_Centre_of_Kernel := Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 2 ];
Y_Centre_Of_Kernel := Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 3 ];

// Any pixels luminances under this threshold will be ignored
Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold := Round( ( Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 4 ] * 0.01 ) * MAXIMUM_COLOUR_CHANNEL_VALUE );

// Details whether the image should output a black & white image, greyscale or original image with filter applied
Type_of_Output_Image_Desired := Convolution_Kernel[ Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 5 ];

{
This is the main convolution loop which multiples all the elements of the convolution kernel
and all the elements of the sampled image region. The coefficients in the Kernel will determine
whether the difference between the sampled pixel and surrounding pixels is amplified or mitigated.
}
i := Index_to_Start_of_Filter + 6;
for y := 1 to Convolution_Kernel_Height do
for x := 1 to Convolution_Kernel_Width do
Begin
Current_X_Coordinate := ( Starting_X_Coordinate + x ) - X_Centre_of_Kernel;
Current_Y_Coordinate := ( Starting_Y_Coordinate + y ) - Y_Centre_of_Kernel;

// The convolution kernel can be equal in width and height or asymmetrical thus make sure we overlay the kernel overtop the correct pixel
Sampled_Pixel := Get_Pixel( Any_Bitmap, Current_X_Coordinate, Current_Y_Coordinate );

Current_Pixel_Brightness := Get_Greyscale_Value_of_RGB_Pixel( Sampled_Pixel );

// multiple each Kernel element with each pixel of the sampled image region
Final_Convolution_Result := Final_Convolution_Result + ( Current_Pixel_Brightness * Convolution_Kernel[ i ] );

// add to the sum total of the all kernel multiplication operations
Final_Convolution_Grid_Result := Final_Convolution_Grid_Result + Convolution_Kernel[ i ];

Inc( i );
End;

// Get the final convolution filter result
if Final_Convolution_Grid_Result = ZERO then
Final_Convolution_Result := ( Final_Convolution_Result + 1 ) div ( Final_Convolution_Grid_Result + 1 )
else
Final_Convolution_Result := Final_Convolution_Result div Final_Convolution_Grid_Result;

// Set each colour channel to legal RGB values
Final_Convolution_Result := RGB_Clamp( Final_Convolution_Result, RGB_Colour_Space );

{
Determine how the kernel result should be interpreted and how Temporary_Storage_Bitmap
should have its pixels created or copied from the original bitmap.

If this is the first or only application of a convolution kernel, then any
convolution kernel result that is above the Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold is copied to the current X, Y coordinate
of Temporary_Storage_Bitmap. Those convolution kernel results that fall below Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold
cause the pixel located at current X,Y coordinate of Temporary_Storage_Bitmap
to be set to a default value of dark black or the pixel value from the original bitmap
may be copied to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap.

If this is the second or later in a series of convolutions being applied,
then all convolution operations are additive to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap.
This means that only pixels that are above the Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold
are added to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap. Pixels that fall below Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold
are ignored and no pixel is modified on Temporary_Storage_Bitmap.
}
Case Type_of_Output_Image_Desired of
OUTPUT_BLACK_AND_WHITE_IMAGE : Begin
{
Used for creating a reference bitmap image (i.e Temporary_Storage_Bitmap) which is used
in other subsequent image manipulation of the original image.
i.e. if pixel at reference image X,Y location is White then the original bitmap's pixel
at that location needs to be changed or looked for further processing otherwise
if Black then pixel at X,Y on the original can be ignored and no futher processing need be done.
}
If Final_Convolution_Result >= Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold then
New_Pixel := RGB_Colour_100_Percent_White
else // if necessary, set the pixel that is below the edge sensivity threshold to dark black
if Convolution_Operation_is_Additive = FALSE then
New_Pixel := RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black
else
 Exit; 
End;


OUTPUT_ORIGINAL_IMAGE_WITH_FILTER_APPLIED : Begin
{
Copies the original pixel data to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap and applies
the convolution filter to the copied pixel data.
When all processing is done to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap,
it can be copied back to the original bitmap.
i.e. original bitmap is overwritten by Temporary_Storage_Bitmap.
}
If Final_Convolution_Result >= Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold then
Begin
New_Pixel := Original_Pixel;
Set_Pixel_to_Absolute_Luminance_Level( New_Pixel, Final_Convolution_Result );
End
else // if necessary, set the pixel that is below the edge sensivity threshold to dark black
if Convolution_Operation_is_Additive = FALSE then
New_Pixel := Original_Pixel
else
Exit;
End;

OUTPUT_AS_GREY_SCALE_IMAGE : Begin
{
Temporary_Storage_Bitmap is changed such that each Final_Convolution_Result is output
as a greyscale level pixel.

Future image processing operations can interpretthe differing Greyscale levels
of Temporary_Storage_Bitmap as a degree of interest or degree of change that should
be applied to each pixel of the original bitmap.

i.e. Dark Black = no change to original pixels is required
50% grey = partially apply further image processing operations
Bright White = fully apply subsequent image processing operations
}
If Final_Convolution_Result >= Edge_Sensitivity_Threshold then
Set_Each_Channel_of_RGB_Pixel_to_Same_Value( New_Pixel, Final_Convolution_Result )
else // if necessary, set the pixel that is below the edge sensivity threshold to dark black
if Convolution_Operation_is_Additive = FALSE then
New_Pixel := RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black
else
Exit;
End;
else
Begin
// if unable to determine how to interpret a kernel result give a default answer
New_Pixel := RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black;

Set_Bitmap_Error( 'Unable to the perform the designated convolution because the Type_of_Output_Image_Desired'+ CRLF +
'parameter may be bad. It is currently set at: ' + NumberToString( Type_of_Output_Image_Desired ) + DOUBLE_SPACE +
'Output pixel has been changed to RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black.', 'Apply_Convolution_Filter_to_Pixel()' );
End;
End;

// Make sure the procedure actually exists before running the code that will examine
// and if necessary, modify each output pixel of a convolution kernel before it is copied to the Temporary_Storage_Bitmap
if @Procedure_to_Run_After_Each_Convolution_Kernel <> RUN_NO_OTHER_PROCEDURE then
Procedure_to_Run_After_Each_Convolution_Kernel( Any_Bitmap, Temporary_Storage_Bitmap, Starting_X_Coordinate, Starting_Y_Coordinate, Original_Pixel, New_Pixel );

// Save the convolution result to the reference image which can then be interpreted in subsequent image processing operations
Set_Pixel( Temporary_Storage_Bitmap, Starting_X_Coordinate, Starting_Y_Coordinate, New_Pixel );

Except // on any errors return a default result
New_Pixel := RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black;

Set_Bitmap_Error( 'Unable to the perform the designated convolution because of a number of reasons including'+ CRLF +
'parameters may be out-of-range, Convolution_Kernel is improperly declared or has values that are to big or too small,' + DOUBLE_SPACE +
'Output pixel has been changed to RGB_Colour_ZERO_Percent_Black.', 'Apply_Convolution_Filter_to_Pixel()' );

Set_Pixel( Temporary_Storage_Bitmap, Starting_X_Coordinate, Starting_Y_Coordinate, New_Pixel );
End;
End;
{
Convolution is both a mathematical concept and an important tool in data processing,
in particular in digital signal and image processing.

Convolution allows one to multiply the individual elements of two numerical arrays together
and return an averaged numerical representation of the contents of both numerical arrays.
These convolution functions can interpret or discern the edges of image elements or objects,
find specific levels of pixel brightness, obtain the degree of colour or luminance transition
between two adjacent pixels and other useful functions.

Is essence, convolution is the process of finding the difference between two numbers and then
either mitigating that difference or amplifying the difference.
Applying single or multiple convolution kernels to a pixel sample can achieve effects
such as image smoothing, sharpening, edge detection and embossing.

for example:

x1, x2, x3 y1, y2, y3
x4, x5, x6 X y4, y5, y6 = averaged result after multiplying all the elements together
x7, x8, x9 y7, y8, y9

A Convolution Filter Kernel is an odd-sized, even-sized, or asymmetrically-sized matrix of integers
usually 3x3 or 5x5, 7x7 or 9x9, 2x2 or 4x4 or 6x6 elements in size containing a patterned series of
positive or negative numbers. These numbers can be multipled with each
Red, Green and Blue colour channel of a pixel or just the single computed Greyscale value of each RGB pixel.

The convolution result can saved to the secondary reference bitmap called Temporary_Storage_Bitmap
as a Black and White bitmap, Greyscale bitmap, or original pixels with convolution applied.
This will give you the option of using the convolution kernel results as a reference that
details which pixels on the original bitmap to take a closer look at or process further.

This is chosen by passes to the parameter Type_of_Output_Image_Desired one of the following parameters:

OUTPUT_BLACK_AND_WHITE_IMAGE
OUTPUT_ORIGINAL_IMAGE_WITH_FILTER_APPLIED
OUTPUT_AS_GREY_SCALE_IMAGE
DO_NOT_CHANGE_IMAGE

The resulting bitmap can be used as is, with the convolution effect applied or the output bitmap
can be referenced by other subsequent image processing operations.

i.e. any pixels on the reference bitmap which is Dark Black indicates that the pixel on the Original bitmap
located at the sampled X,Y coordinate should be ignored, otherwise a Bright White pixel indicates the original pixel
should have subsequent image processing operations fully applied. In-between greyscale values indicate
the degree of which any subsequent special effect or image processing operation should be applied.

Note that the larger the convolution kernel is in terms of number-of-elemnts, the longer the operation will take.

1024 by 768 pixel, 24 bit image = 2,359,296 Bytes using a 3x3 convolution filter = 21,233,664 operations

the sames image using a 5x5 filter will require 58,982,400 operations, A 7x7 filter will require 115,605,504 operations
and a 9x9 filter will require 191,102,976 operations. We get a rather large increase in the amount of time that is required
for each convolution to be applied if a convolution filter is larger than 3x3.

The larger convolution filters are used where accuracy of result is more important than execution speed.

PLEASE NOTE that the convolution kernels used in this routine can be be odd sized, even sized or asymmetric
including kernel sizes such as 3x3 or 5x5, 7x7, 9x9 ..or.. 2x2, 4x4, 8x8, ...or... 4x1, 3x4 or 3x5 or 7x2.
This allows very advanced image processing operations on square-shaped groups of pixels, single horizontal lines of pixels,
single vertical lines of pixels and rectangular groups of pixels.


The parameter Any_Bitmap is the original bitmap upon which the convolution kernel will be applied

Temporary_Storage_Bitmap is a holding area (or reference bitmap) which will temporarily store the
convolution kernel results.

Starting_X_Coordinate and Starting_Y_Coordinate detail upon which pixel of the original bitmap
the convolution kernel will be applied. Screen coordinate 0,0 is the upper left corner of original bitmap.

Convolution_Kernel is an array of Large_Integers which contains the information about a single convolution kernel
or it can also contain multiple convolution kernels which can then be applied one after another.
The convolutions kernels do NOT have to be the same size which thus allows the possibility of
applying a 3x3 kernel, then a 7x2 kernel, a 4x4 kernel and then a 5x5 kernel in succession.

The Large_Integer Array which is passed to the Convolution_Kernel parameter must follow the following convention:

Index ZERO = width of the convolution kernel itself from 1..x
Index 1 = height of the convolution kernel itself from 1..y
Index 2 = the X coordinate of where the kernel will be centred over the sampled pixel from the original bitmap - this is 1..x based NOT ZERO based
Index 3 = the Y coordinate of where the kernel will be centred over the sampled pixel from the original bitmap - this is 1..y based NOT ZERO based
Index 4 = An edge sensitivity flag which details that any convolution results that are under this optimal threshold are ignored
and not saved to Temporary_Storage_Bitmap. The integer is changed to a percentage of the maximum allowable
value in the individual colour channel of an RGB_Pixel_Type.
thus integer value example could be 50 = 50% of 255 = 127, or 25 = 25% of 255 = 63 or 75 = 75% of 255 = 191
This makes sure that only relevant pixels are considered for processsing and not stray pixels or unimportant ones.
This can be changed on the fly if neccessary by assigning another Large_Integer value to this index location.
Index 5 = One of the 4 constants OUTPUT_BLACK_AND_WHITE_IMAGE, OUTPUT_ORIGINAL_IMAGE_WITH_FILTER_APPLIED,
 OUTPUT_AS_GREY_SCALE_IMAGE, DO_NOT_CHANGE_IMAGE which tells the routine how to interpret the convolution kernel results.
This allows for further image processing where the pixels stored in Temporary_Storage_Bitmap can be referenced
and the level of greyscale can be interpreted to mean how much attention should be focused on the pixel located at the
same X,Y location of the original bitmap.
Index 6 = Start of the Convolution Kernel which MUST be of the width and height detailed in Index ZERO and Index 1

Any further Large_integers after the above is interpreted as another Convolution kernel following the same structure as above

Index_to_Start_of_Filter is the starting ZERO-based index to the start of each convolution kernel i.e. ZERO..n

Procedure_to_Run_After_Each_Convolution_Kernel is a pointer to a user-defined procedure which allows the user
to interpret and further process the convolution kernel result for each pixel in the original bitmap.
Usually used to clamp the kernel result values to within specific integer ranges or to change the output pixel values.
If you have not defined any procedure to run after each application of a convolution filter specify the
parameter Procedure_to_Run_After_Each_Convolution_Kernel to be the pre-defined constant RUN_NO_OTHER_PROCEDURE

The procedure must of type After_Each_Convolution_Kernel_Procedure_Type
which following the convention:

Procedure Name_of_Procedure( Var Any_Bitmap, Temporary_Storage_Bitmap: Virtual_Bitmap; Current_X_Coordinate, Current_Y_Coordinate: Large_Integer; Var Original_Pixel, Changed_Pixel: RGB_Pixel_Type );


Example:

Uses Routines;

Const
// Width, Height, X_Centre, Y_Centre, Image Output Type
Sobel_Edge_Detection_Convolution_Filter : Array[ 1..30 ] of Large_Integer = ( // Detects Vertical edges and sharp transients between luminance values
3, 3, 1, 1, 35, OUTPUT_BLACK_AND_WHITE_IMAGE,
-1, 0, 1,
-2, 0, 2,
-1, 0, 1,

// Detects Horizontal edges and sharp transients between luminance values
3, 3, 1, 1, 35, OUTPUT_BLACK_AND_WHITE_IMAGE,
1, 2, 1,
0, 0, 0,
-1, -2, -1 );
Var
x, y,

Index_to_Start_of_Kernel,
End_of_Convolution_Kernels : Large_Integer;

Original_Bitmap,
Temporary_Bitmap : Virtual_Bitmap;

Begin
Initialize_Bitmap( Original_Bitmap, 'Original Image.bmp' ); // Allocate memory for bitmap variable and then load image from disk file
Initialize_Bitmap( Temporary_Bitmap ); // Allocate only the simple basic memory for this bitmap variable

// Get the last index to the array of integers denoted by Convolutions_to_Apply
End_of_Convolution_Kernels := High( Sobel_Edge_Detection_Convolution_Filter );

// Apply a series of pre-defined convolution filters to each pixel in the original image
i := ZERO;
Repeat
// Run each convolution kernel over the entire bitmap and save the kernel results to Temporary_Bitmap
For y := ZERO to Original_Bitmap.Height - 1 do
For x := ZERO to Original_Bitmap.Width - 1 do
Apply_Convolution_Filter_to_Pixel( Original_Bitmap, Temporary_Bitmap, x, y, Index_to_Start_of_Kernel, Sobel_Edge_Detection_Convolution_Filter, RUN_NO_OTHER_PROCEDURE );

// Increment the counter I so that it points to the next set of integers that represent a convolution filter record
Inc( Index_to_Start_of_Kernel, ( Sobel_Edge_Detection_Convolution_Filter[ Index_to_Start_of_Kernel ] * Sobel_Edge_Detection_Convolution_Filter[ Index_to_Start_of_Kernel + 1 ] ) + 6 );

Until i >= End_of_Convolution_Kernels;

// Overwrite the original bitmap with the reference bitmap image
Original_Bitmap.Assign( Temporary_Bitmap );

Original_Bitmap.SaveToFile( 'Changed Image.bmp' );

Destroy_All_These_Bitmaps( [ Original_Bitmap, Temporary_Bitmap ] );
End.
}


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 11, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



Is this a real thing you are doing? I do not understand what you mean by all the codecs. What would all this do? I have a 7d mk ii and a 5d mk iv. What new powers would this all unleash?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2018)

> What new powers would this all unleash?



It will make your video frame rate faster than a speeding bullet, your video autofocus more powerful than a locomotive, and your lenses able to capture video of tall buildings without boundless keystoning. But you should avoid using Kryptonite brand memory cards, they'll render the codec powerless and vulnerable.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 11, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> > What new powers would this all unleash?
> 
> 
> 
> It will make your video frame rate faster than a speeding bullet, your video autofocus more powerful than a locomotive, and your lenses able to capture video of tall buildings without boundless keystoning. But you should avoid using Kryptonite brand memory cards, they'll render the codec powerless and vulnerable.



===

Ironically, he is rather CORRECT! The SOBEL edge detection WILL in fact help me to speed up intraframe and interframe video compression AND allow me to do automatic face detection and eye detection for FAST autofocus AND allow me to do realtime video frame distortion to correct for keystoning or correct for framing errors!

SO THANK YOU NEUROANATOMIST for explaining rather well my above code!

MUCHO GRACIAS!

===

SO What does this code do?...Well....you get 4K 24-to-30 fps intraframe AND interfame encoded video out of a Canon M5/M6, 5D mk2/3 and 6D/7D mark 1/2 at 10-bit 4:2:2 colour sampling from the ENTIRE sensor! This means it turns your $1000 to $4000 canon stills camera into a Canon C300 mk2 Cinema EOS camera! It also turns your $3000-to-$10000 Canon C100, C200, C300, C500 cinema EOS cameras into a high end 4K 4:2:2/4:4:4 10/12/14/16 bit colour sampling 24-to-60 fps $30,000+ C700 camera!

Soooooo......Do you want this new codec OR NOT?


----------



## unfocused (Apr 11, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ...Soooooo......Do you want this new codec OR NOT?



Not really. But I am enjoying the trip and I will be anxious to read what others think once you distribute this to the world.


----------



## hne (Apr 11, 2018)

That code ain't an example on how to implement an efficient kernel convolution.

Even worse, there are some surprisingly simple optimisations not made that'd easily double the speed of this, if it is to be used only for Sobel edge detection and Gaussian blur (both of them happen to be separable, if you can accept an error lower than base iso noise levels on modern camera sensors).


----------



## LDS (Apr 11, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> A4 is a specific sub-model of the Cortex (misspelling fixed!) cores used by embedded device makers which is



Please point us to the relevant ARM documentation... I'm aware of an M4 only.



HarryFilm said:


> A4 is NOT an Apple moniker



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A4 - there's even a picture...

Sobel is a half a century old algorithm, with plenty of examples available, not really groundbreaking. We are waiting for the "magic one", that allowing [email protected] on a 6D.

Still, your code is far from being optimized, can evidently leak memory (really a no-no especially on resource-constrained devices like a camera), has lame error checking and reporting. There are other evident code issues, but I'll be happy to point them out when you'll publish the code, this is not a software development forum.


----------



## zim (Apr 11, 2018)

LDS said:


> Still, your code is far from being optimized, can evidently leak memory (really a no-no especially on resource-constrained devices like a camera), has lame error checking and reporting. There are other evident code issues, but I'll be happy to point them out when you'll publish the code, this is not a software development forum.



Well in fairness if you had followed his instructions and - _COPY this code to a Landscape-mode using 10 point narrow font in a word processing document_.

It wouldn't leak so much 
.... as long as you didn't use MS Word, that leaks :'(

Anyways Harry publish and be damned, when will we be able to download from Github and have a play 
OR
As I said umpty tumpty pages ago send your code to ML and let them comment.

The truth is out there!


----------



## unfocused (Apr 11, 2018)

Is it just a coincidence that Harry revealed some of his code at the same time Prograde announced new 1 tb cards?


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Is it just a coincidence that Harry revealed some of his code at the same time Prograde announced new 1 tb cards?



Of course not, becuase Harry actually INVENTED the new Prograde 1 TB card. He has many PATENTS on it, and he's prepared for an extended COURT BATTLE around his IP.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 11, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> I ain't no mere beginner in this...Here is how to do SIMPLE AND EFFECTIVE EDGE DETECTION from MY OWN CODE i designed all by myself from scratch which WILL run on ARM, Intel/AMD, MIPS, IBM Power, SuperSPARC and various DSP processors
> INCLUDING the Canon DIGIC series:
> ...



Your posted code is mainly an implementation of convolution kernel.
A simple intro: http://setosa.io/ev/image-kernels/

Convolutional kernel is a fundamental operation for image processing, isn't it? There are thousands of implementation of it in image processing textbooks. But your code implements it in the most primitive form, to the extent I understand. 
I appreciate your effort for posting it. But there are a number of issues.

First the filter size: 
For a 4x4 filter there will be 16+16 reads (get pixel from input and filter) for every write (to output)
For larger filters such as 16x16, 256+256 reads for every write. You see where I am going? 

Second, using your filter: say using a small 4x4 filter to process a 4K UHD image: 
A single 3840x2160 image (UHD size) with a 4x4 kernel would need 3840 x 2160 x 4 x 4 = 132,710,400 look-ups! How you are going to manage it with this code?
Can you recommend any optimization mechanism?

And finally memory management: 
Could you explain how you are going to manage the available memory bandwidth?
That is quite a challenging task, for small CPU and memory of a camera, isn't it?

I don't want to discourage you, but there will be a lot ahead to catch up first and then try to improve it. 
I appreciate your effort, but realistically speaking, the CODEC you promise, is way way way beyond this point.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
> -r



I don't think I've ever shot any video that lasted much more than ten minutes in a take, and rarely anywhere near that long. If I were doing the remake of Gone with the Wind or something, I probably wouldn't use a DSLR for it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2018)

stevelee said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
> ...



What comes to my mind is my son's piano concert.  Mind you, it was still relatively seamless.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
> -r



There already is, just record the clean HDMI out to an Atomos or something similar and you can set the camera to record indefinitely.

I'm looking to get the new Atomos Ninja V to record better 1080 from the 1DX MkII when it is in 4k internal shooting via HDMI out.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2018)

Scott, keep us updated; maybe a different thread at the appropriate time.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 12, 2018)

At 29 minutes, it stops recording. You may restart the recording for another 29 minutes, but if the program, for example, if one records Beethoven's 9th symphony at 79 minutes, there would be an obnoxious break.
I was told that it was a European law that made this a law, to protect camcorder business, if that's true.
I also know of the method of attaching an external data recorder, but, never a convenient affair.
-r


----------



## unfocused (Apr 12, 2018)

stevelee said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
> ...



If I were doing the remake of Gone with the Wind or something, I wouldn't have any 29-minute takes. 

Actually, I think the 29-minute limitation was put into cameras to prevent parents from inflicting mental and physical cruelty on others by forcing people to sit through an entire, unedited recording of someone's little precious performing at a piano recital.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 12, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...



===

Don't Worry!!! I will implement the PROPER bitwise Lookup Tables that will bring down the multiplication time to microseconds. In terms of memory management, you pre-allocate the bitmap at the desired output resolution and since the cameras have at least 2 frames to as much as 30 frames of buffer space, I can manage memory VERY well. 

I am WELL AWARE of LDS's misgivings of my demo code which is more for YOUR READABILITY and PERUSAL than actual production. The actual code is quite a bit more optimized than that, extensively using pre-multiplication and lookup tables to give us the speedup we need. The Try-Exception block actually takes care of the out-of-resolution-bounds-based memory leak issue LDS is concerned with but I will put in if-then-else resolution bounds checking and pointer reference checking to alleviate his fears. I can also pre-allocate pixel array stacks within the procedure itself to do entire-pixel-line based operations which would save memory AND speedup my code!

P.S. to LDS: the reason why I went X-number of spots past the last array index of the convolution filter box, is that I add and store extra "Hint Data" in the convolution kernels themselves which are resized/reconfigured on the fly and then used in specialty applications.

I will make the filter code MUCH TIGHTER than what you see in the original code
passing ONLY the filter box itself to the on-camera convolution routines/


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Now, if your add-in could disable the 29 minutes limits that is imposed on dSLR video recording and be able to capture videos longer than this limitation, that in itself would be a great contribution!
> -r



The DSLR recording limit has TWO parts to it. If you record 30 minutes or more on UK and European DSLR's your camera gets taxed at a MUCH HIGHER RATE because it is considered a VIDEO-specific camera then so manufacturers for Euro/UK cameras set this limit on purpose. The OTHER issue is that many SD cards are formatted to a 32-bit file system which has either a signed integer 32 bit file size limit which is 2 147 483 648 bytes (2.1 gigabytes) or a 4 gigabyte file size limit.

If the camera has enough memory, I can store enough frames to allow me the time to create another MOV or AVI container file and continue on recording past the 29 minute limit up to any desired limit.

I am aware of this issue and will see what I can do to alleviate your concern.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> At 29 minutes, it stops recording. You may restart the recording for another 29 minutes, but if the program, for example, if one records Beethoven's 9th symphony at 79 minutes, there would be an obnoxious break.



The final movement is the longest one, and it is around 25 minutes. If you are quick on the trigger, you will miss only a cough or two from the audience between movements.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 12, 2018)

unfocused said:


> If I were doing the remake of Gone with the Wind or something, I wouldn't have any 29-minute takes.



I thought about that later after I wrote the above. Just because something is an epic, it doesn't necessarily have massively long takes. Even Hitchcock's _Rope_, which was supposed to look like one continuous take, was limited to 10 minutes or less per shot. The opening shot in _The Player_ is just eight minutes, though it seems like a tour de force.

So bad example on my part.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 12, 2018)

stevelee said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > If I were doing the remake of Gone with the Wind or something, I wouldn't have any 29-minute takes.
> ...



No, I thought your point was correct and my comment was really aimed at the idea that people need 29 minutes of solid running. With rare exceptions, time lapse maybe or some sort of art film of a guy sleeping, if someone thinks that they need to keep the camera running for 29 minutes they probably shouldn’t be shooting videos.


----------



## JBSF (Apr 12, 2018)

Do y’all remember the 400-pound guy sitting on a bed in his grandmother’s basement who hacked the 2016 elections? I think I found him.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2018)

Does this mean what I think it does? 

Jack


----------



## LDS (Apr 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> At 29 minutes, it stops recording. You may restart the recording for another 29 minutes, but if the program, for example, if one records Beethoven's 9th symphony at 79 minutes, there would be an obnoxious break.



I guess you'll want an external audio recorder for such situation, even a good stereo mic on the camera could be an issue ;-) 

Anyway, I hit the limit, for example, while I was recording a cycle of lessons at our company, it was a very simple video setup, fixed camera, Lavalier mic. It was still a nuisance to monitor when the camera stopped recording, and ask the speaker to restart.



lion rock said:


> I was told that it was a European law that made this a law, to protect camcorder business, if that's true.



Yes, it's a tariff on imported cameras - even if I don't know what European camera business they protect now. It's not clear, AFAIK, if the recent EU-Japan trade agreement will remove them.



lion rock said:


> I also know of the method of attaching an external data recorder, but, never a convenient affair.



There are several good reason to use an external recorder for high quality video, but it adds to the price and complexity, obviously.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 12, 2018)

unfocused said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...



;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2018)

;D ;D 

However, there are amateur activities, particularly involving children where not having to have that concern would be nice. BTW my little darling is 23 and doing his Master's in Piano performance ... any time I showed up with a camera I was practically threatened with death. Only recorded one concert from an empty high and distant balcony and this time limit was a mild concern but not as much as not having AF! DPAF; thank you, thank you, Canon. 

Jack


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 12, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > What new powers would this all unleash?
> ...



Sure! When do we get it?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2018)

When Alberta gets April Spring, meaning maybe never. 

Jack


----------



## Mariandvd (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't think that this project is tangibile. We have a bunch of information but when you filter that out to check if it is true you are left with nothing. It is like searching for gold. I am not interested in this anymore because i may soon buy a camera that has all this features.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Mariandvd said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that this project is tangibile. We have a bunch of information but when you filter that out to check if it is true you are left with nothing. It is like searching for gold. I am not interested in this anymore because i may soon buy a camera that has all this features.
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 25, 2018)

"The AP reported today that gullible members of various internet camera forums had their cameras bricked by the dangerous Canon't virus when they downloaded what they were told was a revolutionary new video codec. John McAfee's company is now working on antivirus software for cameras. A cyber terrorist going by the moniker "HarryFilm", with reported ties to Sony, is being investigated by Homeland Security and Interpol."

Disclaimer: Just kidding Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2018)

;D ;D Maybe it'll be spieware acquiring shooter's information for revenue generation.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 25, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ;D ;D Maybe it'll be spieware acquiring shooter's information for revenue generation.
> 
> Jack



Sends your name and GPS location to telemarketers.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> "The AP reported today that gullible members of various internet camera forums had their cameras bricked by the dangerous Canon't virus when they downloaded what they were told was a revolutionary new video codec. John McAfee's company is now working on antivirus software for cameras. A cyber terrorist going by the moniker "HarryFilm", with reported ties to Sony, is being investigated by Homeland Security and Interpol."
> 
> Disclaimer: Just kidding Harry.



===

Technically, the codec itself is DONE as of today! AS IN RIGHT NOW!

We are going to be contacting a few camera makers and software companies FIRST....WHICH INCLUDES Canon, Sony, Nikon...AND...Microsoft, Google, Amazon, facebook etc. to see if THEY want to BUY us since THE CODEC IS AWESOME !!!!! 

It does EVERYTHING !!!! Real-time multi-stream Metadata, INCREDIBLE editing-friendly and low-cpu-horsepower playback-friendly INTRA-FRAME and INTER-FRAME encoding and playback at ANY Resolution from 16x16 pixels up to 65536 by 65536 pixels at 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 and even 32 bits per colour and alpha channel...It has BETTER visual quality than HVEC/MP4 at a BETTER compression ratio.....so we saw the light and decided to try and make a BUCK OR BILLION off of this codec technology....Money $$$ Talks! AND we also have a ANOTHER PLEASANT SURPRISE for the buyers but we can't tell you unless under we have an ironclad NDA....

It is FULLY chippable on a pure ASIC, an FPGA, or as executable microcode in a BIOS for ARM, x86, SPARC, IBM POWER and other CPU cores (i.e. it is also Multi-core, multi-CPU and multi-GPU/DSP-friendly) having BUILT-IN FULLY ENCRYPTED MULTIPLE image data and ENCRYPTED multiple metadata streams!

We suddenly saw just how valuable this IP (Intellectual Property) is and SINCE we use NO OPEN SOURCE CODE AT ALL being all proprietary and designed FULLY in-house, using NO 3rd party code libraries, it is UNLIKELY that any legal challenge can be made (we did due diligence on all current codecs.) This is means to YOU CANON, SONY, MICROSOFT, et al...

DO MAKE US A CASH OFFER WE SIMPLY CANNOT REFUSE !!!!!

We will be contacting y'all within two weeks.....

And for the REST OF YA...WE KNOW SOMEONE will buy us...but we don't know who just yet...wait for the news announcements coming soon.....

Yes we know this is a complete 180 degree turnabout from our previous freeware/open source position...but in this case WE ARE VERY HUNGRY DEVELOPERS who need to make some bucks and feed our families, SOOOOOO.....we decided to find some buyers for our technology....ANYWAYS....do keep watching here for some more announcements to be made within one to two weeks! -- We DO have a software-surprise for you here on CanonRumors which will make his change more bearable...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2018)

So, no magic codec?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2018)

Looking for someone to buy it? I will offer you more than it's worth. Here you go:


----------



## brad-man (Apr 27, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > "The AP reported today that gullible members of various internet camera forums had their cameras bricked by the dangerous Canon't virus when they downloaded what they were told was a revolutionary new video codec. John McAfee's company is now working on antivirus software for cameras. A cyber terrorist going by the moniker "HarryFilm", with reported ties to Sony, is being investigated by Homeland Security and Interpol."
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

More like a comedy!

Jack


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> So, no magic codec?



----

Ooookaaay!!!! The codec IS coming BUT it may now require being paid for...we have ALREADY had interest from a few parties and the monetary numbers being bandied about are starting to get quite a bit upwards, surprising even ourselves....making it VERY WELL WORTH OUR WHILE....!!!! 

I'm looking at a nice new Bell 429 GlobalRanger for my daily driver now.....I no longer have to worry about the grid-lock traffic any more....THANK YOU !!!


----------



## JBSF (Apr 28, 2018)

“I know I promised to give this away for free, but it was much harder to pull out of my ass than I expected, so I have to charge.”


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at a nice new Bell 429 GlobalRanger for my daily driver now.....I don;t have to worry about the traffic any more....THANK YOU !!!
> ...



---

That's my friend's company for who I do paid-in beer and steak consulting work for! He personally is going to do the multi-drone thing carrying a platform with a sofa, flatscreen AND BEER FRIDGE aboard! We will all be watching though and I will be watching from above in the Global Ranger ... gotta finish my Rotary training though! 

Hmmm....I wonder if there are any spare on-the-market Su-35 Flanker-E's I can buy for my own use now? Vancouver to Calgary in 30 minutes and Vancouver to Toronto in 2.5 hours for a Blue Jays or Raptor game! And yes I WILL be the pilot...you can be the passenger yelling and screaming in terror....


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



----

Ironically, I was looking at a Bell 206 today in Langley BC...the seats are too small for me with the 429 had MUCH MORE seat and headroom (rode in it last week!) AND has a fully glass cockpit. Hopefully, I get to put the order in within the next two weeks!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 28, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ===
> 
> Technically, the codec itself is DONE as of today! AS IN RIGHT NOW!
> 
> ...


----------



## tron (Apr 28, 2018)

So Harry one way or the other you are a LIAR


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2018)

tron said:


> So Harry one way or the other you are a LIAR



But he started as an entertaining liar.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


I'm sure Harry could fabricate a world-class birth certificate for any country in the world, then build a fleet of tiny AI robots to sneak copies into their records centers, libraries and other document repositories, thereby creating a plausible, decades-long history to support his claim of citizenship.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a Kenyan birth certificate. There is (or was) a web page that would generate one for you after you filled in some key bits of information.


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2018)

A very nice trick to hide his incompetence. Of course Harry you have no code at all and you didn't want to be ridiculed ;D

So better a liar rather than incompetent (or troll?) ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 29, 2018)

At least his credibility didn't take a hit. Same old Harry from start to finish. He ain't your huckleberry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2018)

Time to lay this to rest; it's run its course. Unnotify for me.

Jack


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 29, 2018)

tron said:


> A very nice trick to hide his incompetence. Of course Harry you have no code at all and you didn't want to be ridiculed ;D
> 
> So better a liar rather than incompetent (or troll?) ;D



---

NO TROLLING nor Bad Code...just can't talk right now due to a legally enforceable "Quiet Period Status" ... Just wait for the To-be-sent-to-CanonRumors announcement coming soon....

...BUT...

we DO have another software surprise for you which should be happening right around this coming Wednesday....


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 29, 2018)

Seeing is beliving or so - so let's wait and see.

While commercial operating systems and the software of the related companies doesn't profit from the cpu frequency / arithmetical power linearily a lot of free software uses the computers resources much more efficiently so here you see a steady and useful speed increase.
So maybe there is some headroom just in camera firmware which Magic Lantern showed before (but in Harrys case it is a much more dramatic _announcement_).

Give it a chance ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> ...just can't talk right now due to a legally enforceable "Quiet Period Status" ...



You do realize that your previous posts on this forum – including examples of your code and UI – constitute a public disclosure of what you're now trying to claim is material, non-public information, don't you? I expect you'd be hearing from the SEC, if any of this were anything more than you talking out of your butt.


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > A very nice trick to hide his incompetence. Of course Harry you have no code at all and you didn't want to be ridiculed ;D
> ...


Code is worse than bad: Non-existent! Just Trolling and Lies...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 29, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Seeing is beliving or so - so let's wait and see...Give it a chance ...



You are joking, right?

Harry is a complete fraud. His story line is weak and contradicts itself at any number of points. I was curious how he might write himself out of the predicament he created for his character. Unfortunately, the end has turned out to be disappointing and trite. 

The character is inconsistent. Somehow the genius anti-establishment code writer begging Canon to sue him has now morphed into an insignificant pawn of his overlords, happily selling out his principles to enable his bosses to make a buck. 

A better writer might have been able to pull off that transformation. Unfortunately, Harry's fiction writing is no better than his code writing.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 29, 2018)

unfocused said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing is beliving or so - so let's wait and see...Give it a chance ...
> ...



Does this mean that Harry doesn't get his helicopter?


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 29, 2018)

brad-man said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Of course he does - it's called the Bell Phuey.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 30, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > ...just can't talk right now due to a legally enforceable "Quiet Period Status" ...
> ...



---

Actually, I do know that WHICH I WHY I changed that part of the code!
I went with direct hardware assembly on the SOBEL edge detection code
simply because it was so much faster and the User Interface I showed 
was a TEST SYSTEM to see if it actually all works....the people we deal 
with want to SEE if what we say actually PERFORMS as how we say it does.
They also DO NOT CARE about the UI...they just want the codec itself
to stuff in their hardware and bioses! I've literally had to re-write the 
thing in its ENTIRETY to comply with current Intellectual Property (IP)
disclosure issues such as what has been done recently on this forum!

The SEC actually has nothing to do with this as I am NOT dealing with 
exchanges, buys or sells of shares or other financial securities....I've 
dealt with the SEC enough times to know about what they do and 
do not want to see when it comes to corporate dealings.

Any issues are PURELY Intellectual Property related and deal with 
what IS and IS NOT considered proprietary and/or open source code.
And the BIGGEST elephant in the room is SOFTWARE PATENTS which 
I have PURPOSEFULLY done much due diligence on and have TRIED
to avoid infringing on any patents from MPEG-LA and the major 
audio-and-video-specific corporate giants. Since they have 
DEEP POCKETS, it is best to AVOID a legal battle if I can.

I do suggest that with 2700 hours of legal deposition experience, 
I ALSO think I might have a tad bit of experience in terms of 
Canadian AND USA legal systems in terms of IP, securities, and 
corporate law.

We are of course ACTIVELY COURTING the majors....
If Canon won't buy us, then Sony, Microsoft, Facebook,
Amazon or Google WILL !!! Even the notoriously secretive
and in-house-only Apple would take a look at something
this impressive technology-wise! 

In terms of hardware, Intel, Samsung or Qualcomm 
could EASILY put all our code on a CHIP since I wrote it 
SPECIFICALLY in a RISC and CISC-instruction set friendly 
manner allowing EVERY cell phone, tablet, laptop and camera 
to have our fancy codec technology on a very attractive 
royalty basis CHEAPER than MPEG-LA and MUCH, MUCH
MORE ADVANCED TECHNOLOGICALLY than HVEC/MP4
since we're charging on a SIMPLE PER CHIP and SIMPLE
PER-ENCODER-SOFTWARE APP basis!

And YUP! We turned around 180 degrees in terms 
of being FREE cuz YES we found that YES we ARE 
GREEDY and want a share of the world's money pie!

There's nothing wrong with wanting some money 
for yourself and family! One must take advantage 
of OPPORTUNITY if it presents itself EVEN IF one's 
stated position must change in order to do so! 
Some people won't do that but I AM !!!! 
i.e. changing my position that is!

We shall see what happens in the next two weeks....

---

Anyways there IS A VERY DIFFERENT SURPRISE coming 
your way, so keep watching ON THIS FORUM HERE in 
the next 5 to 7 days to see what's up on that end!

It's a dooozy of a surprise !!!!!!  ;-)  ;-)

----

...AND...on another subject...

the recent patent filings by Canon having a VARIABLE 
flange distance adapter bodes well on that NEW AND 
LARGE APS-C sensor EF-S mount CANON SMARTPHONE 
being almost ready !!!!!!!!

You heard THAT here FIRST and I found out that 
the front-of-camera photo with the APS-C sensor 
EF-S mount that I posted in another forum posting 
is in FACT VERY VERY REAL on a WORKING in-the-wild
testing Canon Smartphone! The second photo showing
the rear smartphone screen was purported to be a mere 
physical design mockup made for end-user hand-size 
usage and button placement evaluation only.

Maybe you will see MY CODEC on that 
Large Sensor Canon Smartphone...???


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 30, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



I have a friend who is a Prince in his country, but it has been taken over by warlords. He needs some help to escape the country. He needs you to let Him deposit about 25,000,000 British Pounds into your bank account, to help him escape. He will let you keep 2 million for ypur help!!! Can you send me him your bank numbers and such? He probably has sent you an email already. Please help him! He also will be glad to market your codex!


----------



## unfocused (Apr 30, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Actually, I do know that WHICH I WHY I changed that part of the code!
> I went with direct hardware assembly on the SOBEL edge detection code...Since they have DEEP POCKETS, it is best to AVOID a legal battle if I can...We are of course ACTIVELY COURTING the majors....If Canon won't buy us, then Sony, Microsoft, Facebook, Amazon or Google WILL !!! Even the notoriously secretive and in-house-only Apple would take a look at something
> this impressive technology-wise!
> 
> ...



Oh Harry. You really need to fix this story line. It veers wildly from one topic to another and doesn't have any internal consistency. You need to read what you wrote back in November and note that what you said back then has little to nothing in common with what you are now saying. 

You can't expect to hold the readers' attention when your story line is all over the board like this. You started out spinning a yarn about a codec for video and now you are selling this cinema software to chip manufacturers and cell phone companies?

And, while the large sensor cell phone camera is an entertaining diversion, it is so obviously ludicrous that it makes your "Harry" character seem ridiculously gullible. I understand that you have written yourself into a corner here. If you drop the cell phone camera story line, it's an admission that it was a poorly thought-out subplot. But, it does more damage to your main story line to double down on it.

If you want to keep the story going, you will need to start paring it down to the essentials. 

One suggestion: You could say that while developing the video codec, you found that it entailed so much other coding and that it was so intertwined with other features, that you realized you were developing new solutions to any number of other issues and since those had to be resolved first to get your video codec working, you found yourself developing a number of new solutions to other issues and it is those offshoots that are the most marketable and intriguing to other industries. That's semi-plausible and might help get your "Harry" character back on track. 

Fellow Forum Participants: "Harry" obviously needs help here. If you want to keep the story alive, please submit your own plot recommendations and story suggestions. Also, perhaps we should consider starting a new thread that creates a backstory or origin story for "Harry." Clearly the author is in over his head, but perhaps with all of our help, we can make "Harry" live on.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I do know that WHICH I WHY I changed that part of the code!
> ...



Harry, it looks like you may have to start hiring some employees! We could make this thing really go off with a bang with all the knowledgeable people on CR.


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 30, 2018)

Now that we have DPP support, is there any chance of backporting this codec to the 300D?


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2018)

Spoiler Alert!

As we approach the season finale, our hero finds himself being attacked from every side. Naysayers and trolls goad and mock in an unrelenting assault on plucky Harry. In next week's episode 24 cliffhanger we'll meet a shady lady from Bogota who steals the code, leaving just a broken lipstick as a clue to her identity. What can it mean? Will our gung-ho programmer be able to add a flight-sim easter egg into the code before the beta is released and will he find an antidote to the hallucinogenic mushroom pizza topping that he may have ingested?

Blu ray extras: blooper reel, director's commentary.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...



===

My story is VERY consistent!

This is the current storyline so far if y'all haven't seen fit to read it in full yet!

I WAS the one who predicted the C700x Camera with the Global Shutter BEFORE it came out! I was the one who found the PDF docs on Northlight Images UK website and presented them here in North America.

I was the one who predicted the 4K Global Shutter -- I Got that one right too!

THEN i predicted Canon is working on a 65 mm (Arri Alexa-65-like sensor) Medium Format camera for BOTH 8K+ STILLS and 4K 60 fps video.. I saw the image proof!

AND BOOM !!! Looks like they are announcing it soon enough!

THEN The Canon EOS C200 camera comes along and the company I work for on a Beer and Steak consulting basis (i.e. personal friends basis in exchange for camera checkout privileges) buys some of them...I loved them....BUT I was TICKED OFF at the codec so I decided to build my own codec with 4:4:4/4:2:2/4:2/0/4:1:1 sampling at 16, 14, 12, 10, 8 and 6 bits per colour channel from 1 fps to 100,000 fps at 16k, 8k, 4, 2k resolutions AND OTHERS too! I WANTED NO LIMITS!!! So there ARE NONE! I INITIALLY decided to give codec away for free! ....SO BEGAN CODING in November 2017....

Codec was EASY PART --- Hooking into Canon BIOS was NOT SO EASY --- took MUCH LONGER THAN THOUGHT --- Again was UTTER ROYAL PAIN IN BUTT! -- Canon DOES NOT MAKE IT EASY FOR US DEVELOPERS!

Eventually fixed problems by much trial and error and reading every ARM RISC processor technical manual and DIGIC processor technical paper I could find!

Afterwards had sudden EPIPHANY after current colleagues SCREAMED AT ME for being an idiot and even THINKING ABOUT giving code away! Chairs punched-in breaking colleagues hands, cups smashed, SCREAMING in faces -- MUCH ANGER IN THE 10th degree ---- Since THEY own company they make rules but I own 1/3rd of final product! Decide to CHANGE free stance to 180 degrees around and DESIRE MOOOLAH (aka much MONEY!!!!!!!) when we SELL the codec!

Then I REDO ENTIRE PROGRAM --- Rewrite ENTIRE code base to make it FULLY OS platform and RISC and CISC processor independent --- Now we go after majors...WE WANT Canon to buy us first .... cuz we like their stuff and lots of their gear! BUT if they don't then we are SURE that Sony, Microsoft, Facebook, Amazon or Google (MAYBE even Apple too!) WILL BUY US because we have PROPRIETARY and non-infringing-upon-MPEG-LA patents platform-independent code with REAL-time ENCRYPTED multi-channel video, audio and metadata streams that are internet friendly and BETTER THAN HVEC/MP4 quality !!!!!

Later On, I personally find out from MULTIPLE nebulous European engineering sources that Canon is working on High End, Large Sensor Smartphone! Saw photo of Front of phone with Canon 7D mk2-like sensor mount and APS-C sensor! Also saw photo of back that is end-user button placement design mockup. Presented BOTH photos HERE on Canon Rumors site!

WAS ABSOLUTELY WOWED TO NO END !!!!!! NOW I REALLY WANT Canon to BUY US !!!! --- I Want MY codec in THAT combined smartphone mirrorless camera gadget...As part of sales contract, I am going to FORCE CANON to put ONE USB-3.1, ONE Thunderbolt, ONE mini-HDMI and ONE Mini-DisplayPort jack which can be used simultaneously PLUS TWO 3.5mm (1/8th inches) audio headphone-style jacks into side of phone with auto-sensing so that two microphones, two-headphones or one headphone and one microphone can be setup and used where BOTH jacks will be auto-sensing for recorded sound AND phone use WHILE AUDIO/VIDEO is being recorded at 60 fps DCI 4k and 120 fps DCI 2k at 4:4:4/4:2:2 10/12/14/16 bits per pixel interframe and 4:4:4 up to 16 bits INTRAFRAME RAW or Motion Wavelet onto external hard drive attachment! 

I Want GPS location/elevation/depth data and other end-user metadata to be recorded for EVERY FRAME on an Intraframe recording and after EVERY group of frames (GOP) for INTERFRAME recording! CLEAN DCI 4k 60 fps, 120 fps2k Audio/Video will be able to be directly recorded to external hard disks AND external monitor displays via thunderbolt and/or USB 3.1. There will be On-screen Waveform/Vectorscope and histogram video monitor display and waveform/VU meters for audio monitoring. External adapters for Full Frame and APC-C/EF-S lenses WILL allowed to be locked onto front of phone!

Stills will be 5.9kx3.5k JPEG-2000 (20 megapixels) or FULL 16-bit RAW at 16 FPS burst mode with all ALL Audio/Video/Stills/Metadata files BE FULLY ENCRYPTED with end-user defineable encrypt/decrypt keys (256-bit AES or 4096-bit TWO-FISH)! 22+ megabit upload/download Wireless 4G and Gigabit Wireless Ethernet of imagery AS phone is recording video or stills WILL ALSO be supported as part of my sales contract! Phone will will have 16 gigs of Application RAM and 256 gigabytes of onboard flash drive storage space and SnapDragon 845 CPU's. I WILL MAKES SURE
that a BIG hot-swappable all-day battery can be put on the system!

I WILL MAKE SURE CANON DOES THIS as part of our sales contract!
Priced will be set at UNDER $2000 US

---

NOW that we have much INITIAL interest in buying us from some VERY interesting companies...BUT....I wonder WILL Canon, Sony, Microsoft, Facebook, Amazon, Google or Apple STEP UP TO THE PLATE ??? We've got the CODEC technology! NOW....will their upfront cash and royalties offer be good enough for us????

WE SHALL SEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!

THAT is the story so far .......


More info coming soon to a theatre near you !!!!!


----------



## zim (Apr 30, 2018)

So basically one of those big bad ass corporates will buy the codec for mucho mulla, bury it of course and our hero Harry will be seen flying off into the sun set sticking it up to the great unwashed here at CR central. :-*


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 30, 2018)

zim said:


> So basically one of those big bad ass corporates will buy the codec for mucho mulla, bury it of course and our hero Harry will be seen flying off into the sun set sticking it up to the great unwashed here at CR central. :-*



--

YUP!!! AND I will THEN show photos of my Bell 429 GlobalRanger daily driver here as I fly between my NEW custom Vancouver floating-on-False Creek office and the 12000 square foot log-home on 100 acre WATERFRONT ranch on the Eastern side (i.e. the Georgia Straight) of Vancouver Island in British Columbia, Canada...!!!

For my Vancouver-to-Toronto flights to a Bluejays or Raptor game, I will fly my Sukhoi SU-35 Flanker-E jet fighter....only takes 2.5 hours with extra tanks!  ;-)  

...

AND YES !!! I so very much will be laughing ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK !!!!!!!!!!

...BUT.... I WILL get Canon, Sony, Microsoft, Samsung, Intel, Qualcomm, Facebook, Amazon, Google or Apple to give us the Combined large-screen DCI 4K 60 FPS up-to 16-bits per channel 444/422, Ful RAW or compressed RGB/YCbCr video Smartphone with large APS-C sensor camera that we all want for less than $2000 !!!!!

I WILL ---ABSOLUTELY--- MAKE SURE OF IT !!!!!!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 30, 2018)

It is really too early to dream!
-r


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2018)

GuyF said:


> Spoiler Alert!
> 
> As we approach the season finale, our hero finds himself being attacked from every side. Naysayers and trolls goad and mock in an unrelenting assault on plucky Harry. In next week's episode 24 cliffhanger we'll meet a shady lady from Bogota who steals the code, leaving just a broken lipstick as a clue to her identity. What can it mean? Will our gung-ho programmer be able to add a flight-sim easter egg into the code before the beta is released and will he find an antidote to the hallucinogenic mushroom pizza topping that he may have ingested?
> 
> Blu ray extras: blooper reel, director's commentary.



It's nice to see folks getting into the proper spirit now. I foresee large appearance fees for Harry to attend, in costume, at future Photokina and NAB events.


----------



## Ozarker (May 1, 2018)

Harryfilm: I'd like to be the staff philosopher. I have years of experience sitting, thinking, and reading while producing stuff you wouldn't believe... so there's the artistic side of me too.


----------



## unfocused (May 1, 2018)

Sad to admit, but I'm afraid I've been beat.

This thread was mildly amusing for a long time. But, I feel like I've just walked out of a movie with a weak and implausible ending that leaves me wishing I had my money back. 

I guess I should have seen the end coming, but still, I feel cheated. I feel like yelling: THIS IS THE BEST YOU COULD DO?

I'm going to do my best to drop out of this thread and admit, Harry has won. Not in the sense that I believe one word of his ridiculous story, but in the sense that he's beaten me down and I just have no more desire to engage with a pathological liar who isn't even very clever in his lies.


----------



## HarryFilm (May 1, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Sad to admit, but I'm afraid I've been beat.
> 
> This thread was mildly amusing for a long time. But, I feel like I've just walked out of a movie with a weak and implausible ending that leaves me wishing I had my money back.
> 
> ...



---

SOOOOOLDIER !!!!! What the HE(*(**(&*(&*(& are YOU doing QUITTING ON US LIKE THIS !!!!!!

THis is NOT A GAAAAAAAmMMMMMEEEE!!!!! This is REAAAAL LIFE !!!!!

ON YOUR FEEET Lieutanant!

THis is YOUR CO TALKING TO YOU!!!!!!!

If you CAN'T TAKE THIS !!!!!! WHat the H&^%&^&^^& do YOU think it gonna be like IN THE TRENCHES ???? What are YOU gonna do when Yer Sony F2.8 lens is CRACKED FROM an ugly woman's gargoyle stare! When ur SSD sticks FU on every fileld Sector !!!! Y'uze gonna CRY and WHIMPER mummy like a a thirsty man sucking the dew of a dead point'n'shoot's batteries? ???????

Tell ME what you THINK is gonna happen WHEN Canon Disappoints you YET AGAIN with a 4k 24 fps 420 MPEG2 codec in a smartphone body???? DO you THINK THIS IS FUNNY ya chavin' yob ??? --- I SURE DON'T !!!!

Say What One More Time !!!! I dare Ya! NO!!!!! I double Dare YA Say WHAT ONE MORE TIME !!!!!!


So Get off your snivelly knees and TAKE THIS FORUM LIKE A MAN !!!! BE the OFFICER
and Gentleman YA MIGHT Have in ya !!!! Keeep comin' back for more of MY STINKIN' HONKIN RUMOURS and keep that broken clock of your's tickin' within a might Leica's lickin'

P.S. Canon IS making their OFFICIAL Medium Format Camera Intro Announcement THIS COMING FEBRUARY 2018 with a -to-certain-selected-media-personnel engineering PRE-announcement at PHOTOKINA in September 2018 !!!!

YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST !!!!!!

===

See YA later this week for a SHOE NOT-FULL-O-HORSE-DOO of JUICEEEE tidbits on MY DOOOZEY of a FIREBALL WHISKEY-STINGIN' of a forthecoming software announcement!!!

On This CanonRumors Theatre Near You!


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to admit, but I'm afraid I've been beat.
> ...


Ahem!


> YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST !!!!!!


What we heard first was that it would be announced for sure months ago.


----------



## Mikehit (May 1, 2018)

And of course, even if Canon/Google/Facebook/whoever comes out with a whizz-bank codec, Harry will not be able to say 'that one's mine' because he will claim a confidentiality agreement. 
A perfect non-falsifiable argument.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 1, 2018)

I am working on a 100% lossy encryption algorithm that can store infinite video on a 4GB card.

There are a couple of drawbacks but you have to admit the compression ratio can't be beat.


----------



## Mikehit (May 1, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I am working on a 100% lossy encryption algorithm that can store infinite video on a 4GB card.
> 
> There are a couple of drawbacks but you have to admit the compression ratio can't be beat.



WHAT!!  you mean I have to buy a 4GB card? Can't you get it to work on a 2GB card?


----------



## stevelee (May 1, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on a 100% lossy encryption algorithm that can store infinite video on a 4GB card.
> ...



No. You need the 125% lossy compression for that.


----------



## ethanz (May 1, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > jolyonralph said:
> ...



Does it improve the DR to compare with a Sony?


----------



## zim (May 1, 2018)

ethanz said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Only if it's written in Pascal Cobol 6502 assembler


----------



## stevelee (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> HEY! I know 6502 assembler! …… or I did 40 years ago...… The big question is that with a clock speed of 1Mhz and 4 cycles per instruction, could Harry write a 4K encoder for it



I used to be able to write some in it, too, but I have no recollection of how. I'm pretty sure my Apple ][ didn't run anything close to 1 Mhz. I think that was the speed of my first Mac. Or maybe it had 1 MB of memory, or maybe both. My assembler routines were needed for dealing with the outside world in real time, mostly audio applications.

I never had occasion to learn COBOL. I was pretty good at FORTRAN, which came in handy as I learned Applesoft BASIC. When I learned Pascal and rewrote a game, it ran so fast I couldn't play it, so I put in some delay loops.


----------



## HarryFilm (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...




===

YES!!! We can write a 4k codec in 6502 assembler!

AND IN COBOL and in Fortran and maybe even in IBM JCL (i.e. Mainframe computer Job Control Language)....While I may have to output the imagery as ASCII artwork to the VT100/VT220/IBM 3270 display terminals ....BUT....it WILL be 4K video.... AND since I still have my VAX CMS/Cobol/Fortran manuals to help me in my coding, the codec will ALSO work on a VAX-780, MicroVAX, DECstation and above!

While we are at it, I might as well get it to work on 8088/8086 IBM-PC/PC-XT and 80286 PC-AT and an 80386 Compaq's...Aaaaaahhhh!!! What the heck. How about the ORIGINAL MACINTOSH's MC68000 processors! I think I can get the 4K codec to work on ALL of them! Memory paging performance will be utterly abysmal BUT I think I can do it!

I've been getting it to work on ARM Cortex A4/M4 cores running at 25 MHZ and 32 MHZ so it CAN be done!

I have ANOTHER ideas...I will see if I can create an MS-DOS 3.0 Batch file command line version of the 4K codec......


YEEEEE HAAAHHHH !!!! Can You Feel The CODE BURN ??? !!!


GET REEAAAADDDDYYYYYY TOOOOO RUUUUUUUMMMMMMMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brad-man (May 2, 2018)

"I'm picking out a codec for you
not an ordinary codec for you
but the extra best codec you can buy
with vinyl and stripes and a cup built right in

I'm picking out a codec for you
and maybe a barometer too
and what else can I buy
so on me you'll rely
a rear end thermometer too"


----------



## zim (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



Yeah, guilty, wrote a bit of a CAD application back in the day and typically used that for screen cross hair cursors etc. to be a little more per formant. Like a few here started with Fortran on a VAX, Cobol (taught that for a while at college) Pascal, Basic, Lisp, then got lost in the AutoDesk world for many years (AutoLisp C# et al) 
How the world has changed!


----------



## Ozarker (May 6, 2018)

brad-man said:


> "I'm picking out a codec for you
> not an ordinary codec for you
> but the extra best codec you can buy
> with vinyl and stripes and a cup built right in
> ...



"I should be able to send home more money soon. My girlfriend said she's going to give me a..."


----------



## HarryFilm (May 10, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm picking out a codec for you
> ...



===

Not sure we needed to know all that!!!!!

But Anyways.....A DOOOOOOOZIE of an announcement is coming soon to this forum near you!

AND YES! I will gloatingly yammer in a broken multitude of languages that

I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetie (May 10, 2018)

Harry,

On 29th April, you said:



> ...BUT...
> 
> we DO have another software surprise for you which should be happening right around this coming Wednesday....



Well it's now over a week later than you indicated, and we're still waiting.

So...? Have you got anything, or not?

(I think we know the answer.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2018)

Oh, he's got something. It's a DOOOOOOOBIE. He's been smoking it.


----------



## brad-man (May 10, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...




Poor Harry is still trying to discover his _special purpose_. In the meantime Harry, your mother would appreciate it if you would clean up your room...


----------



## unfocused (May 10, 2018)

Fleetie said:


> Harry,
> 
> On 29th April, you said:
> 
> ...



He’s got nothing. Never will. Harry has overstayed his welcome. No longer entertaining. He’s revealed himself to be nothing more than a pathetic liar craving attention.


----------



## HarryFilm (May 11, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > Harry,
> ...



===

Naaahhhh! I got something...it will be announced here and I can pick up my Bell 429...The proof is IN THE PUDDING! And the PUDDING tastes OH SO SWEEEEEEEEET!
Check out "QUIET PERIOD" -- You MIGHT LEARN SOMETHING ABOUT BUSINESS!

ANYWAYS...Canon and Other Stills and Video Camera users will BE VERY VERY HAPPY soon enough !!!


----------



## Ozarker (May 15, 2018)

Harry may be a liar, but he's suckered us all into 22 pages of thread.


----------



## HarryFilm (May 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Harry may be a liar, but he's suckered us all into 22 pages of thread.



===

We are doing some "Last Minute Coding" to ensure a wide compatibility of camera hardware, FPGA chips and CPU/GPU architectures. This has of course, like almost EVERY OTHER programming project in the world undertaken by a smaller corporate entity, taken much more time than anticipated...OH WELL !!! 

...BUT....the basics are ALL THERE NOW:

- 256-bit AES AND 4096 bit TwoFish video, audio and metadata stream Encryption IN REAL-TIME (during encode AND decode!)

- Allows ANY resolution up to 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 pixels by 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 pixels (i.e. 2^64th)

- ANY video file length WAAAAY BEYOND 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 frames (2^64) using video block segmentation up to file system file length limits

- Multiple channels of Video, Audio AND Metadata in the SAME single file fully interleaved together on a frame-by-frame and sample-by-sample basis.
This allows MULTIPLE cameras and incoming real-time metadata to be saved into a SINGLE Windows AVI, Apple MOV, MPEG-4 and Custom-formatted Container file.
Also ALLOWS MULTIPLE resolutions, bit-depths and frame rates to be included IN THE SAME SINGLE CONTAINER FILE!

- Bi-directional REAL-TIME multi-channel text string, XML-formatted identifiers, fixed-point and/or floating point numeric metadata streams saved and read for EVERY frame or for a user-selectable every-Nth-frame

- Colour Bit depths from 1-bit per channel up to 64 bits per channel WITH Alpha transparency AND DEPTH MAP channels! 

- Ultra high frame rates up to 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 (2^64) frames per second!

- Real time 2D-XY SOBEL edge detection and multi-object tracking, Built-in Greyscale and Green Nightvision and multi-colour Heat Map modes for Vision Enhancement for scientific imaging, robotics and autonomous ground/air/submersible/space vehicles!

- Easy-to-use and understand API (C/C++, VB, Delphi/Lazarus, C#, JAVA/JavaScript) to directly connect to Codec-decoded individual frames and metadata for programmer use in a SECURED/ENCRYPTED/AUTHORIZED manner!

- Codec is a SINGLE FILE requiring NO third-party libraries or special hardware!
Android, iOS, MacOS, Windows, Linux, FPGA, ASIC, generic CPU and GPU instructions.
Will work on systems that run at 25 MHz to 1.5 GHz+ Is multi-core and multi-node capable AND global wide area network IPV4/IPV6-enabled audio/video encoding/decoding IN ONE PACKAGE!

- Codec is Stills and Video capable and I have tested it at BETTER VISUAL QUALITY than HVEC and H.265 at even LESS of a data rate than those two!

IT IS NOW ALL THERE RIGHT HERE AND RIGHT NOW !!!!!

DONE AS OF TONIGHT May 15, 2018 !!!!! 

Now comes the Meetings with Head Honchos of multiple companies we are contacting in the next few weeks !!!!


----------



## GuyF (May 16, 2018)

Got to admit I admire Harry's unending stamina throughout this whole charade...unless of course he's a bot, in which case it appears to have passed the Turing test for a number of responders.


----------



## Ozarker (May 16, 2018)

Idiot savant.


----------



## unfocused (May 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Idiot savant.



Corrected post.


----------



## GuyF (May 16, 2018)

Still, up to 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 frames per second could be useful.


----------



## unfocused (May 16, 2018)

Fleetie said:


> Harry,
> 
> On 29th April, you said:
> 
> ...



Still waiting...


----------



## LDS (May 16, 2018)

GuyF said:


> Still, up to 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 frames per second could be useful.



It reminds me of children who believe the higher number of a car speedometer is really the max speed the car can reach, regardless of the actual engine...


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 16, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> I have about HAD IT with Canon's slowness



Boy, you and me BOTH. 

Is there any way you could shoehorn in a deconvolution routine? 

I do research into renewable energy, and am looking into fireflies (they seem like a real life panacea). I’m confident I can cleanly and continuously power a city the size of Beijing harnessing these insects in a humane manner, but just need some imaging. The problem is they ignite so briefly and dimly that capturing the appropriate footage is challenging. I need at least 100kfps, ideally 24k or better resolution.

I have a background (several CENTURIES in aggregate if you consider multitasking) in pure mathematics, electromechanical ENGINEERING, optics, and applied physics, and I dabble in internal medicine. 

What I’ve done so far is to design using excel and Visual Basic a 1m macro lens. It has an f/0.3 physical aperture (t-stop of .993). My background is DESIGN, not fabrication, and as you may imagine the design has very precise requirements. Fortunately my brother in law owns a particle accelerator. It’s probably three GENERATIONS beyond the toy CERN has in Geneva (even greater still than the real world difference between an exmor and a canon sensor). It is actually bored around the circumference of the earth (through the CRUST along the equator), so we are able to avoid micro-gravitational effects on particles. It also uses a DYNAMIC 5-D EM field generator (of my own design) to also counteract the effects of the earth’s orbit around the sun AND the solar system’s orbit around the GALAXY center (other galaxies are distant enough, given the r^2 relationship, that their influence is negligible). He uses the accelerator for mundane purposes like collecting Higgs bosons), but in off hours he lets me tinker and I’ve found some really fascinating material which has allowed me to REANIMATE Carl Zeiss and Leonardo da Vinci, and I had them hand build my lens.


Anyway, as you can imagine the elements are very heavy. I use custom superconducting femto actuators and am able to engage the focus system within 3 clock cycles (meaning within 6.67E-10 seconds), but sometimes I miss focus (and trust me reviewing in real time 100,000FPS footage only to find it is out of focus is FRUSTRATING. If you can deconvolve in real time, I think with my electro-optic-mechanical expertise, together with your mastery of marginally related jargon, we might be on track to CLEANLY power the GLOBE for years to come.


----------



## JBSF (May 16, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Boy, you and me BOTH.
> 
> Is there any way you could shoehorn in a deconvolution routine?
> 
> ...



8) 8) 8)


----------



## HarryFilm (May 16, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I have about HAD IT with Canon's slowness
> ...



---

YUP! I can de-convolve in realtime for re-focusing of imagery (I can spread out over multi-cores and multi-cpus/gpus!). I've been doing that technique for satellite/aerospace imagery for almost two decades now! If I know the lens type and model, the image sensor model and type with its micro-lens and on-sensor DSP characteristics, then YES I can apply computational photography to do a "Virtual Raytrace" to obtain the pixel values THAT WOULD BE THERE had the camera been in actual proper focus. If I had 3D-XYZ positional data of the lens and camera (i.e. taking into account high frequency and low frequency vibrations) I can do EVEN BETTER quality wise!

My friend is also an amateur astronomer and he has a THREE METRE telescope on his Shuswap Lake property (i.e. Canada's largest private 'scope!) with a DEFORMABLE mirror so his imagery is going to be quite a bit better than your ONE METER lens! I suggest a liquid-filled twin-clear-membrane lens that can deform its shape on-the fly using mere air pressure differences on the lens that is sandwiched between two glassed-in helium filled pressure chambers -- we change the pressure in one side or the other and the lens itself DEFORMS to the configuration we like....THAT would aid in proper focus of distant imagery! (please note THAT this is now an OPEN SOURCE GPL3-licenced technique!)

For your EM experiments, I can get you 1000+ of 50 kilowatt lasers and we can do some beam summing within a globular configuration to see if we can compress and then fuse some pellets of Deuterium and Tritium to power your gravitational effects generators!

To see the RESULTS of your experiments, my codec IS capable of up to 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 frames per second and BUT THAT is ONLY A LIMIT imposed by the fact that I am using a 64-bit CPU...I MIGHT be able to scrounge up some 128-bit ULTRA-SPARC CPU's we've custom designed at my friend's lab so you can do 2^128 - 1 frames per second! (He has a 7 nm electron beam microcircuit etching machine BUT that takes 22 days to etch a SINGLE 128-bit CPU onto a sapphire substrate so the wait for a CPU/GPU circuit is a bit long for my tastes)
You may JUST HAVE TO DO WITH ONLY 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 frames per second!

AND....YOU WILL ABSOLUTELY NEED an Attosecond-pulsed laser in the X-ray band to really see the imaging results of all that fusion going on!

IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE you might need for your experiments?

I MIGHT be able to put your device(s) on our 143,000 lbs (64800 kg) drone!
It flies to near-space at 300,000 ft and can carry over 90,000 lbs of gear!

Would THAT HELP?


----------



## HarryFilm (May 17, 2018)

AND i should note that ALL my CPU registers for video compression goto 11 right across the board and that means it's ONE MORE IN VALUE isn't it?

Soooo....If we need that extra push over the cliff, we put it to 11 which is one more than 10 so each register has more value doesn't it?

And 11 is more than 10 right?


Soooooo .... Nigel, would you mind bring me a Cup of Tea....

===


----------



## Ozarker (May 17, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> HarryFilm said:
> 
> 
> > I have about HAD IT with Canon's slowness
> ...



I have an easier solution: Just post up photos of Kim Kardashian's moon all over town. They'd have to be taken with a Sony to get the full dynamic range a Kardashian moon offers.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 17, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > HarryFilm said:
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (May 18, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



 And it ain't pretty!


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 7, 2018)

Sooooo... Nothing yet?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 8, 2018)

Dave Del Real said:


> Sooooo... Nothing yet?


He bought a small ISLAND in the West Indies, but so far it has no INTERNET access. He’s building a micro communications SATELLITE with spare parts from an old wristwatch which will provide 6GBs BANDWIDTH to his home there but it hasn’t launched YET.

And remember, you heard it here first.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2018)

I didn't realize this was "the thread" when I clicked on it - hard to believe it's still going. One page will do me for another month or two!

Jack


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2018)

Still good to know how it started.

(Silly Harry, codecs are implemented on DSP parts of a chip, not on ARM cores)


----------

